# Ormond-Matthews, Barker-Sturm, Malignaggi-Judah, Rigondeaux-Agbeko Rbr!(Feat. Noodle Chat)



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

*BoxNation - 8PM*

Joe Selkirk vs. Zoltn Sera
Enzo Maccarinelli vs. Courtney Fry
Liam Smith vs. Mark Thompson
Paul Butler vs. Ruben Montoya
Stephen Ormond vs. Derry Matthews

*Sky Sports 1 - 9PM*

Darren Barker vs. Felix Sturm
*

BoxNation/Showtime - 1AM*

Sakio Bika vs. Anthony Dirrell
Erislandy Lara vs. Austin Trout
Devon Alexander vs. Shawn Porter
Paulie Malignaggi vs. Zab Judah

*
Sky Sports 1/HBO - 2/2:45AM*

Matthew Macklin vs. Lamar Russ
James Kirkland vs. Glen Tapia
Guillermo Rigondeaux vs. Joseph Agbeko

What a night of boxing folks! :bbb


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sakio Bika vs Anthony Dirrell as well first on at 1am on Boxnation, so many fights tonight. better get the food and drinks in as its going to be a long night,


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Sakio Bika vs Anthony Dirrell as well first on at 1am on Boxnation, so many fights tonight. better get the food and drinks in as its going to be a long night,


And just when I thought there couldn't be any more.. :lol: It's definitely one of those nights. Let's hope they're all good.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonna head down the Tesco and get myself some munchies. should be a long but quality night of fights.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> And just when I thought there couldn't be any more.. :lol: It's definitely one of those nights. Let's hope they're all good.


Ha it was easy to forget one of the fights as there's so many. Does anyone actually know the start time for the Barker fight?, under card looks awful so i would like to avoid that.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Barker ring walk 10 - 10:15 apparently.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Barker ring walk 10 - 10:15 apparently.


Cheers, also Macklin's fight won't start until 2-45-3am as that is when HBO starts their coverage. I'll be keeping Boxnation on until then unless Devon is boring me tears like he usually does.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Lazarus Evening bro, @Jim Kelly only pops up for the RBR threads or should I say nbn noodle by noodle threads but still styles it like a G.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

@BoxingAnalyst Evening brother, you in for the long haul tonight?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> check in.


Check back the fuck out, yo.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO 2.45am :good

Great that Showtime is 1am, no waiting around for ages. Germany undercard is shite so stick with Frank's card until Sturm/Barker but I hope it doesn't clash with Derry/Ormond.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

What time does the Liverpool bill actually start at? When is the first fight?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers ish. Just added Selkirk and Enzo Macca' too. Crazy amount of fights tonight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Check back the fuck out, yo.


sister fucker, keep your nose out of here!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Derry/Ormond is great domestic clash worth a watch and I fancy Ormond to do the business. Anyone have a rough start time I expect it will clash with Barker Sturm hopefully not though.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Lazarus Evening bro, @Jim Kelly only pops up for the RBR threads or should I say nbn noodle by noodle threads but still styles it like a G.


:bbb im always around.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Tapia-Kirkland, Bika-Dirrell and Mathews-Ormond look like fights that should deliver plenty of action, while Barker-Sturm, Lara-Trout and Rigondeaux-Agbeko should be enjoyable technical battles. 

A great mix of fights.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Whilst it's a great fight on paper I fear Lara/Trout could be an absolute stinker.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

its rare we get a double clash during late night feeds on our channels. what a superb 2 weeks we have..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Whilst it's a great fight on paper I fear Lara/Trout could be an absolute stinker.


on paper yes sir but shit their little beef may change that.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Whilst it's a great fight on paper I fear Lara/Trout could be an absolute stinker.


Tbf, when you look at it, nearly every fight tonight has the potential to be shit. Barker-Sturm... could be a matter of chess... and Rigo-Agbeko, then the whole Showtime card. Malignaggi-Judah, Alexander-Porter, Trout-Lara, Bika-Dirrell. All have chess potential. Let's hope not though. :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> on paper yes sir but shit their little beef may change that.


I hope so man. It's a good fight for the LMW division, two top 10 fighters but you've got two cagey guys up against each other.

What's the deal with Lamar Russ? Anyone seen him fight? Saw some weigh in picks and he has a big height advantage plus he's been used for sparring by the likes of Golovkin so he's surely not a slouch.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Gonna head down the Tesco and get myself some munchies. should be a long but quality night of fights.


Pot Noodle variety pack?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'm up in this bitch to support my favourite fighter tonight.

WAR Barker


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Tbf, when you look at it, nearly every fight tonight has the potential to be shit. Barker-Sturm... could be a matter of chess... and Rigo-Agbeko, then the whole Showtime card. Malignaggi-Judah, Alexander-Porter, Trout-Lara, Bika-Dirrell. All have chess potential. Let's hope not though. :lol:


Alexander/Porter is going to be so shit. Devon's going to bark himself to a 120-108 win, just staying on the outside with his jab.

I think Paulie/Judah might deliver some action.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Here for the Barker fight. Gotta go sleep after that so doubt I'll watch Macklin.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> I hope so man. It's a good fight for the LMW division, two top 10 fighters but you've got two cagey guys up against each other.
> 
> What's the deal with Lamar Russ? Anyone seen him fight? Saw some weigh in picks and he has a big height advantage plus he's been used for sparring by the likes of Golovkin so he's surely not a slouch.


I saw some clips of russ, a very come forward fighter and looking to brawl from what I gathered.

the tapia v mandingo warrior will be over within 4 rnds, lol.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Derry/Ormond is great domestic clash worth a watch and I fancy Ormond to do the business. Anyone have a rough start time I expect it will clash with Barker Sturm hopefully not though.


Think I saw Bunce tweet it will be 10:30, so clashing looks inevitable unfortunately.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Pot Noodle variety pack?


Possibly. Fancy a twix?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

10.30 damn!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> I saw some clips of russ, a very come forward fighter and looking to brawl from what I gathered.
> 
> the tapia v mandingo warrior will be over within 4 rnds, lol.


That might just play into Macklin's hands then. Yeah, Tapia/Kirkland is going to be fun, Tapia's team must be hoping Kirkland isn't on top form after his layoff.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> That might just play into Macklin's hands then. Yeah, Tapia/Kirkland is going to be fun, Tapia's team must be hoping Kirkland isn't on top form after his layoff.


who does Kirkland train with now? whats going on with that?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Possibly. Fancy a twix?


A wispa and a pack of Lime Doritos with dips please


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Pot Noodle variety pack?





PaulieMc said:


> Possibly. Fancy a twix?


:lol: Newbs.

I've got this tonight.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> who does Kirkland train with now? whats going on with that?


He's back with Ann Wolfe


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> who does Kirkland train with now? whats going on with that?


Back with Wolfe, I think..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahaha, shit, bid bad wolfe!!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> :lol: Newbs.
> 
> I've got this tonight.


Looks like sick that Laz.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Great night and i'm in for the long haul, lets do this.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Looks like sick that Laz.


:lol:

Dog curry bro.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

The Boxnation theme song sounds like a wrestlers entrance music


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Checking in,not a bad domestic card from Wazza tonight.War Barker:bbb


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

khan doing commentary for showtime?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> khan doing commentary for showtime?


It's going to be so cringe.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Betfred have sent in the work experience kid.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Theres nothing worth watching on the barke-sturm undercard is there?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Barker training in a conference room seems a bit strange to me is this commen?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It's going to be so cringe.


Khan will talk about himself all night, many mentions of himself beating Judah and Paulie, even Maidana if they mention next weeks broner fight. A sly dig at Devon as well maybe and of course Floyd will get mentioned a few times as well. Should be fun. Will Boxnation have the showtime crew or there own?.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> It's going to be so cringe.


basically..
how many times will he mention he defeated both! lol


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Burdiss > Matchroom's twat MC.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

looks to be a decent crowd in right now at the echo


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BN really need to stop with screening these types of fights live.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

House of pain are the Boxnation go to guy's for journeyman entrance music


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

you reckon they will do a 10 bell count for Nelson?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Running order btw:

Fight # 6
6 X 3 Minute Rounds Lightweight Contest
MATTY FAGAN v YOUSEFF AL HAMIDI

Fight # 7
THE COMMONWEALTH LIGHT-HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds @ 175 lbs
ENZO MACCARINELLI v COURTNEY FRY

Fight # 8
THE BRITISH LIGHT-MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds
LIAM SMITH v MARK THOMPSON

Fight # 9
THE VACANT WBO EUROPEAN LIGHT-MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds
JOE SELKIRK v ZOLTAN SERA

Fight # 10
THE WBO AND VACANT WBA INTERCONTINENTAL SUPER-FLYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIPS
12 X 3 Minute Rounds
PAUL BUTLER v RUBEN MONTOYA

Fight # 11 - Floater
4 X 3 Minute Rounds Featherweight Contest
CIARAN McVARNOCK v IVAN LUIS GARRIDO

Fight # 12
THE WBO EUROPEAN LIGHTWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
10 X 3 Minute Rounds
DERRY MATHEWS v STEPHEN ORMOND


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

just scrolling through the channels and spotted primetime, lol, the fuck happened to that shit>?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Burdiss > Matchroom's twat MC.


I have to agree,Burdiss is terrible but John Mcdonald has gotten awful lately.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Khan will talk about himself all night, many mentions of himself beating Judah and Paulie, even Maidana if they mention next weeks broner fight. A sly dig at Devon as well maybe and of course Floyd will get mentioned a few times as well. Should be fun. Will Boxnation have the showtime crew or there own?.


:lol: It's not even that, it's just his inability to dissect fighters and the way he's just going to repeat what the others say.... ugh.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

McDonald always been awful i used to quite like Micheal Pass


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Running order btw:
> 
> Fight # 6
> 6 X 3 Minute Rounds Lightweight Contest
> ...


Why does Frank always stick a shit prospect-journeyman fight on before the main event? strange.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Amir Khan is the Jamie Redknapp of boxing punditry just keeps saying hte same thing till he hears someone else say somethig he thinks makes him seem smart next week he will just be saying what Hoddle was saying tonight its usually Souness and Wilkins he is ripping off


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

what time is barker on? sorry if it has been mentioned.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

10.30..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

anyone predicting felix to beat Darren?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

10:00 - 10:15


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> anyone predicting felix to beat Darren?


Me.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Froch has retired.

Something in what he has saying tells me that the Groves fight was his last.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> anyone predicting felix to beat Darren?


Sturm on points, would love it if Barker won but I don't see it hapening


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> anyone predicting felix to beat Darren?


Sturm via late stoppage. He can throw good Body shots.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

You Kipper said:


> Froch has retired.
> 
> Something in what he has saying tells me that the Groves fight was his last.


officially???
if so, damn..surprised but not shocking!


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Evening all, in for the night

barker points for me, sturm has had his day!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Think Barker will win on points but wouldn't surprise me if Sturm stops darren to the body with left hooks.

Two great sportsman, will be a good fight.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> officially???
> if so, damn..surprised but not shocking!


Not officially, but just the way he said things and what he said.... I think this is it for him.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

You Kipper said:


> Not officially, but just the way he said things and what he said.... I think this is it for him.


will be a shame but maybe the right time to go for him, hes in a difficult place


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't see Froch retiring yet his ego won't allow it, he will fight Ward next and at least cash in his chips.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Something that pisses me off - people in British boxing always tweeting the hashtags #andthenew or #andstill when someone's in a title fight. Fuck off with that shit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yes plus he wants a big pay fight and then leave.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Don't see Froch retiring yet his ego won't allow it, he will fight Ward next and at least cash in his chips.


He'll get far more chips for the Groves rematch though. Eddie and Barry will be in his ear telling him the Groves rematch makes sense, they love a pound note.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Something that pisses me off - people in British boxing always tweeting the hashtags #andthenew or #andstill when someone's in a title fight. Fuck off with that shit.


lol, just casual anticipation.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Something that pisses me off - people in British boxing always tweeting the hashtags #andthenew or #andstill when someone's in a title fight. Fuck off with that shit.


:lol: this


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Just caught Froch on ringside there, the guy has fought everyone and when I read Fat Dan telling him to 'man up' yesterday my blood boiled but he isn't helping himself with the way he is going on. The hypocrisy is incredible. He dismisses Groves in one breath after a shocking decision but says he is looking for the Andre Ward rematch in a fight he was conclusively outfought in irrespective of the scorecards. 

Hopefully the huge UK attendance in a rematch will bring his ego down and the rematch should be agreed. It really was a fantastic fight before the terrible ending!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

With all this filler,there could be some fights going on at the Echo very late tonight


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He'll get far more chips for the Groves rematch though. Eddie and Barry will be in his ear telling him the Groves rematch makes sense, they love a pound note.


Think your right Cashroom will want Groves, Froch will want Ward I reckon in order to complete his journey, beat him and claim he is undeated (technically) :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tony Sims is a good trainer and a top bloke.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Enzo :ibutt


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fry always seems to be a let down when he steps up,Enzo will stop him


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Can somebody give me a rundown of other results so far? Appreciate it


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

No Pot Noodle chat this week?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Can somebody give me a rundown of other results so far? Appreciate it


They've only shown Fagan/Al Hamidi over 6, Fagan won on points.

Anyone see the story on Livefight about the a mix-up with the Board leading to this being a non-title fight?


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Fry down in the first.

Fry and Enzo unloading some big shots towards the end of the first.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

nice shot that


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fry did well to get back into that round until getting clipped.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> Can somebody give me a rundown of other results so far? Appreciate it


McLaren scores a pts win over Dan Carr 40-37

JOHN THAIN v MAX MAXWELL - Thain PTS, 60-55

LIAM WILLIAMS v TYAN BOOTH - Booth sustains a deep cut above the right eye. Referee ruled headbutt. TD


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Wouldn't mind seeing Froch retire if he does, he's had a great career, doesn't have anything to prove to anyone. The only problem is if he fights on and avoids the Groves rematch


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Ishy said:


> They've only shown Fagan/Al Hamidi over 6, Fagan won on points.
> 
> Anyone see the story on Livefight about the a mix-up with the Board leading to this being a non-title fight?


Thanks. Yeh mate I saw it. Can't see this going the distance anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> McLaren scores a pts win over Dan Carr 40-37
> 
> JOHN THAIN v MAX MAXWELL - Thain PTS, 60-55
> 
> LIAM WILLIAMS v TYAN BOOTH - Booth sustains a deep cut above the right eye. Referee ruled headbutt. TD


Thanks mate.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

#ifyoudontlikethelandscape


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

To be honest I'm not that into noodles.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice body shots from Enzo just needs to step it up and this will end quick


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Doesnt look anything in Fry's punches at all!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

big mac getting hit.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Count the chins on Kell Brook.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Big Mac has a stone chin now, or Fry couldnt break an egg


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Count the chins on Kell Brook.


more chins than in a Chinese phone book!


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Fry has got some chin! Reckon it will crack in a bit tho.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Froch and Brook are Matchroom number 1 fanboys


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

kell really does look up to naz!


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

They could at least have gotten some chairs for Nelson, Brook et al

They look really uncomfortable standing there.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Enzo just needs to step it up and sustain a bit of pressure and Fry's gonna crumble, and he fucking needs to do it because if he ruins my accy already i'm not gonna be happy


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

big mac getting Fried.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh god Carl and Kell as pundits. Fucking hell this is going to be annoying.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Kell Brook butting in there about Nelson Mandela. 

"Father of the nation, father of the nation, ya know." in his Bo Selecta voice


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Oh god Carl and Kell as pundits. Fucking hell this is going to be annoying.


switch over when Darren ring walk.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nice left hook, down goes Fry.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

PHONK said:


> They could at least have gotten some chairs for Nelson, Brook et al
> 
> They look really uncomfortable standing there.


Copying the Boxnation look :hey


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Kell at the Pot Noodles tonight no doubt.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> switch over when Darren ring walk.


 Good idea! Who's fighting before Barker sturm?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Foster would have had a double headlock on the go by now


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

"... that fight against my last opponent ... " - Froch


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 6 of Enzo vs Fry was a cracker. Fry down again but Enzo took some punishment during that round.

Turned into a good wee fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Good idea! Who's fighting before Barker sturm?


nobody worth mentioning. very poor.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> "... that fight against my last opponent ... " - Froch


a very salty cunt but his credentials outweigh his shitty attitude.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Oh god Carl and Kell as pundits. Fucking hell this is going to be annoying.


Laz will be enjoying himself tonight:yep


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

has carl responded to amir regarding the "carl should retire" ?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow a non brit stoppage. nice.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice finish that, surprisingly good fight tbh.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Calslappy at the weigh in, why?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight,Fry put up a decent effort.Good start to my accy


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

calzaggy in the house.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Kells gone for the thumbs in pockets look.

Wouldn't have happened if they'd had chairs.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"Top top level" Carl says this all the time. Make a bingo card.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I forgot felix came from bosnia.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I wish I was Bosnian. Being twice as popular would be great.


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Is the Barker fight going to clash with the Boxnation card? What times the Barker ring walks?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Sky's broadcast so far's consisted of 22 minutes of talking shit.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

10:15


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

how did enzo look?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Perfect stoppage!?
Suspicious stuff :think


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Sky's broadcast so far's consisted of 22 minutes of talking shit.


22 minutes of Froch on screen then?


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> 10:15


Cheers Casper, going to have to sky+ 1 of the boxnation card then


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Enzo alluding to issues in the run up to tonight's fight.

Wonder what he's on about.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Enzo v Kovalev/Stevenson.......OH MY FACE!!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

When the fuck was Derry Matthews fight?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I wish I was Bosnian. Being twice as popular would be great.


Makes you twice as strong as well, wearing them Bosnian jeans.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> Makes you twice as strong as well, wearing them Bosnian jeans.


I want a pair of the Bosnian-german jeans.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Liam seems a bit more like Paul than Stephen & Callum.....a cunt.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Two remarkable South Africans" :lol:

They're not even comparable ffs.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

baby jake matlala died?

Christ, i remember him giving Pat Clinton an absolute shoeing at the SECC about 20 odd years ago


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Perfect stoppage!?
> Suspicious stuff :think


Referee stoppage of the year!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Rubbish entrance song.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Thompson walk in music TKO1 Smith walk in music.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I smell an upset here


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Ishy said:


> "Two remarkable South Africans" :lol:
> 
> They're not even comparable ffs.


"Ya know, father of the nation, father of the nation ... and, ya know, the little magician, the little magician."


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> Liam seems a bit more like Paul than Stephen & Callum.....a cunt.


That is really knobhead thing to write on the week that Mandela passed away.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> I smell an upset here


Nah


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> "Ya know, father of the nation, father of the nation ... and, ya know, the little magician, the little magician."


:lol:


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Liam seems a bit more like Paul than Stephen & Callum.....a cunt.


Probably bitter about being the least talented of the bunch.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith easy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

How many in the Echo tonight you think? 2,500?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fileepe said:


> Is the Barker fight going to clash with the Boxnation card? What times the Barker ring walks?


Of course it, this is a Warren card, it's going on past midnight this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Danny said:


> Probably bitter about being the least talented of the bunch.


More talent than Paul.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> How many in the Echo tonight you think? 2,500?


Pretty hard to tell its dark, plus it's still the undercard.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

By the looks of it Barker should start not long after this finishes, so hopefully it'll be finished by the time we get to Butler-Montoya, meaning we only miss Selkirk-Nobody.

I can live with that

Edit: Assuming this goes the distance that is


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> More talent than Paul.


Nah, Paul's just past his best and a bit of an idiot, naturally he's got a lot more talent than Liam IMO.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

good fight this.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Liam is probably the least talented of the Smiths, Anyone think he was hurt in the 2nd


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Enzo won I take it? First of the 11 fold accy of to a good start. Now for Liam Smith and Ormond lol


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Liam has alot more pop than his record would suggest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Howard Foster would have stopped that


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mismatch as predicted, don't know how anyone could think it would be close.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Sparky said:


> I think Liam is probably the least talented of the Smiths, Anyone think he was hurt in the 2nd


He is the most improved fighter in the country for me.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Only switched back in midway through the third, Smith looking like he's giving him a pasting, this means we'll probably miss something decent while Barker's on.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sparky said:


> I think Liam is probably the least talented of the Smiths, Anyone think he was hurt in the 2nd


He took a very good shot there


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

British stoppage :-(


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith will be hard to beat domesticly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Poor Frank, Eddie is going to snap up liam smith


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Good win for Smith. O'Meara, Maxwell, Ochieng, Thompson. British & Commonwealth titles. Domestic fighter of the year for me. Look forward to seeing him sign with Hearn in the New Year.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob said:


> Liam seems a bit more like Paul than Stephen & Callum.....a cunt.


Is that cause he's with warren ??


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Prefer Callum Smith.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Sparky said:


> I think Liam is probably the least talented of the Smiths, Anyone think he was hurt in the 2nd


Hes better than Paul.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

whats going down? stoppage likely?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> Is that cause he's with warren ??


Paul Smith is not with Warren.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

jimcox88 said:


> whats going down? stoppage likely?


Stopped in the 3rd. Thompson down twice in the 2nd and was in trouble in the 3rd.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Smith has one of those smirky scouse faces you really want to punch.

No offence to the scousers on here (well maybe a little).


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rose/Smith after Rose gets handled by Andrade please.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

New deal with Frank?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

New deal. :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Warren just said they've done a new deal with Liam Smith. Sorry Rob. :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Signed a new deal with Wazza,fair enough


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

New deal with warren


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Liam signed a new deal, eh? Quite surprised.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim's smooth at this presenting.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone know Liam's contract situation btw?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Froch could have done with that German ref when he was stopping Groves.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> New deal with Frank?





Danny said:


> New deal. :lol:





Wallet said:


> Warren just said they've done a new deal with Liam Smith. Sorry Rob. :lol:





Ashedward said:


> Signed a new deal with Wazza,fair enough





Scorpio78 said:


> New deal with warren





Lazarus said:


> Liam signed a new deal, eh? Quite surprised.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Joe Gallagers P4P list;

1. Floyd Mayweather
2. Scott Quigg
3. Anthony Crolla
4. Andre Ward
5. Stephen Smith
6. Paul Smith
7. Ali Rayami
8. Liam Smith
9. Callum Smith
10. Scott Cardle


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Liam Smith, always thought he was shit.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

paul butler been on yet?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Warren just said they've done a new deal with Liam Smith. Sorry Rob. :lol:


Poor Rob. No new year with Liam and Hearn.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Off-topic but talking about that Braehmer-Oliveria fight, I can't believe the WBA refused to sanction Eleider Alvarez vs Oosthuizen yet sanction that for the 'regular' title. -_-


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Liam Smith, always thought he was shit.


:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Wazza will have a better year next year and make some good moves.He`s not done yet but it`s hard to see him put on a mega show again in the UK,but I won`t write him off.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh Carl.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Carl: "Andre Ward or a top fighter like myself". Humble


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

jimcox88 said:


> paul butler been on yet?


Nah


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

The Sun crowd seem to have brought out The Bild crowd from the Krauts. Looks a right laugh.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao I cant take kell seriously. I wish him the best!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> Off-topic but talking about that Braehmer-Oliveria fight, I can't believe the WBA refused to sanction Eleider Alvarez vs Oosthuizen yet sanction that for the 'regular' title. -_-


Oliveria is raked at 1 with theWBA like it or not.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Carl: "Andre Ward or a top fighter like myself". Humble


Froch is a top fighter.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: All the Chelsea fans are steaming. They've been drinking since 2 oclock.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch still calling out Calzaghe......what an absolute tool...he honestly thinks he would beat him...:rofl


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> lmao I cant take kell seriously. I wish him the best!




I love Kell!


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Even though he is a dick bellew is a much better pundit than froch


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

All about Barker now :bbb


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol: All the Chelsea fans are steaming. They've been drinking since 2 oclock.


As i have a bet on a Sturm victory i hope these Chelsea fans have a miserable ending to their already miserable day.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Oliveria is raked at 1 with theWBA like it or not.


Aye, obviously it's sanctionable I just mean it's a shit fight when you compare it to Alvarez-Oosthuizen.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

All due respect, I would of thought his wife was going to be better looking.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Froch is a top fighter.


Same league as Ward?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

How do you pronounce her surname is it Kay o or Cow?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barker's missus, challenge wank.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> All due respect, I would of thought his wife was going to be better looking.


Whys that? Do you think Barkers a looker?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Kell is properly the village idiot. Don't understand how anyone can hate him ... he's like Lennie from Of Mice and Men. WAR KELL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Barkers misses just thinking "One Million Quid!!!!!!"


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Two World Wars and one World Cup" type of Brits flow over haven't they?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Every time calzaghes name was mentioned froch squirmed


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Barker's missus, challenge wank.












3,2,1 go


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What an absolute shite line up of pundits on Sky Sports. How can Rob defend their punditry....3 guys who can barely string a meaningful sentence together.
I mean why is Kell Brook on our screens?

Hilarious the way Barker is great friends with Calzaghe and Froch lol


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Are Sturm and Barker family men? Anyone know?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> "Two World Wars and one World Cup" type of Brits flow over haven't they?


:lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Same league as Ward?


Ha nope Ward is in a league of his own at SMW, but obviously Froch is a top fighter in the division. If he meant he is as good as Ward in general then i apologize.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Whys that? Do you think Barkers a looker?


No, boxers usually no matter if their good looking or bad looking have fit wives.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> Kell is properly the village idiot. Don't understand how anyone can hate him ... he's like Lennie from Of Mice and Men. WAR KELL!


Lennie from of mice and men:lol:,love it:smile


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> What an absolute shite line up of pundits on Sky Sports. How can Rob defend their punditry....3 guys who can barely string a meaningful sentence together.
> I mean why is Kell Brook on our screens?
> 
> Hilarious the way Barker is great friends with Calzaghe and Froch lol


Boxnation have Jim, Bellios, and Lillis. A complete walkover tonight for them.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol the last lot of posts..shitting on carl, sky sports pundits, barker's wife..lol


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Ha nope Ward is in a league of his own at SMW, but obviously Froch is a top fighter in the division. If he meant he is as good as Ward in general then i apologize.


Carl is top class but he makes sure we all remember that, just in case we forget :lol:


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Lennie from of mice and men:lol:,love it:smile







Look at him here...he doesn't really know what's going on. Can't believe it...very child like. He's fucking hilarious.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Whys that? Do you think Barkers a looker?


Money usually affords average looking men some Model type wags but maybe he met her before he got minted. I watched the UFC last night and there a fighter from Sunderland who is a bald midget with tattoos all over and he has a tall leggy blonde model type wife and it must be because of the money. Looks ain't everything though anyway, fair play to barker.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Vera above Murray in theranking wtf


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell just spouting boxing cliches when asked what he'd tell Barker :lol:


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> No, boxers usually no matter if their good looking or bad looking have fit wives.


She seemed nice enough. I'm sure she's better looking than the Supermiddleweight champion wife who is fighting later on tonight.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

fuck me. They don't have a cuts man

Shambles


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nelson asking Kell Brook if he wants to be in the hall of fame.....what sort of question is that? This classes as punditry fuck that


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

PHONK said:


> fuck me. They don't have a cuts man
> 
> Shambles


Who Barker? Sims is a cutman.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> 3,2,1 go


:rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Carl is top class but he makes sure we all remember that, just in case we forget :lol:


As i always say about Carl, he is very confident and likes the sound of his own voice. To do as well as he does though you have to have that confidence and a pinch of arrogance. I understand why Froch rubs people the wrong way. i myself find him very entertaining inside and outside of the ring.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> "Two World Wars and one World Cup" type of Brits flow over haven't they?


Wonder what sort of songs the German fans sing?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Who Barker? Sims is a cutman.


No, dude in Selkirk fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Nelson asking Kell Brook if he wants to be in the hall of fame.....what sort of question is that? This classes as punditry fuck that


just making sure if Kell knows what it is etc.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> *Nelson asking Kell Brook if he wants to be in the hall of fame*.....what sort of question is that? This classes as punditry fuck that


:lol:


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Rob said:


> Who Barker? Sims is a cutman.


Nah. The Slekirk fight on BoxNation.

They've drafted in some Eastern European at 4 days notice to fight Joe.

Fella has a nasty cut that's bleeding quite a bit and there appears to be no one in the corner to deal with cuts.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Selkirk looking good.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fritz Sdunek has a song about him. This is just :rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Wonder what sort of songs the German fans sing?


milli vanilli -girl you know its true


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Liam Smith-Selkirk would be excellent.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> She seemed nice enough. I'm sure she's better looking than the Supermiddleweight champion wife who is fighting later on tonight.


Ha Bika's is the massive ugly one if my memory is correct. He obviously likes that type of Lady.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> just making sure if Kell knows what it is etc.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barker ringwalk in a few mins isn't itt?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

This guy looks two weight classes below Selkirk


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Wonder what sort of songs the German fans sing?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Should stop the fight soon if the guy has no cut man


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

RTL porn narrator!!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Kell Brook is a right laugh. Admittedly, it’s for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> just making sure if Kell knows what it is etc.




"Ya know, Johnny, I think the, erm, ya know, what were you sayin'? 'All O' Fame? Sounds, ya know, proper good, ya know"


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Strum points.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Gotta be stopped


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


Bayern fans were singing that after winning the CL at Wembley :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

War Barker! nervous for this one!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> milli vanilli -girl you know its true


Can't remember what German fight this was but a few years back but they played Ant and Dec's lets get ready to Rumble hit song during most of the night. Commentators weren't too pleased.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking Hitler.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

No complaints about that stoppage.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Reminds me of the good old days searching through German channels on the old sky box looking for soft porn.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Charisma? I am sure Sturm would have spent months in his training camp worrying about how to deal with Barkers charisma


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl sturms entrance


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

This is a little bit gay


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mismatch there, you could tell after a few seconds that this was a waste of time.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

#WarFelix


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Dazza lets have him


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Sturm STOP MINING! He is gonna be gassed after 4 rounds with all this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

@dftaylor would be a better pundit than Kell Brook


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

great entrance that felix


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Fucking Europeans man ... can't get enough of the Eurotrash kitsch!


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I don’t think anyone do promos as good as they do in Germany. Very ****, but decent all the same.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I wonder how awful and biased Halling will be on commentary tonight, can't stand him.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I don't know why and I hope I'm wrong but I fancy Sturm to stop Darren to the body around 8/9.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Another classic German ring entrance


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

starting to think a robbery is coming

sturm needs to win this or he loses a big tv deal.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sturm looks in great shape and hungry, nervous!


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Über Gay entrance


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Usual macho German entrance as a lubed up Sturm fists an inner wall

And still the campest thing is coming out to Linkin Park


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

The only thing missing from this entrance is an appearance from Lordi


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

fucking tune!!!!!!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Barker choose this shite tune?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Got flashbacks then to Buffer announcing Barker as Baker in the Martinez fight, proppa cringe moment that was


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> I wonder how awful and biased Halling will be on commentary tonight, can't stand him.


it will be bad very bad. They actuall thought that Murray was robbed against Sturm


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Barker deserves to have a point deducted for his entrance music


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fast Car has turned in to Ric Flair. #WhoopingEddie


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Eddie looks like he has had some of Kallie's special batch before his entrance, he just woo'ed like Ric Flair :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Got flashbacks then to Buffer announcing Barker as Baker in the Martinez fight, proppa cringe moment that was


I enjoyed that, they went to Barker and you could see how gutted he was. At least he has got it right since Ha.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Watt "Germany is one of the toughest places to get a decision", Just behind the UK on that list.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

natonal anthems shud be fun :lol: chelsea fans will booo


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Come on Dazza!!!


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Who's this super heavyweight on the mic?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Sturms gonna win this


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

fat minger


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Barkers entrance music was catchy, anybody know the name of that song?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Sturms misses!!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Germans not even singing for their queen??


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Is that Duke McKenzie?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice of Duke McKensie to sing the anthem


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking hell they've got Duke McKenzie doing the anthem.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Good to see Howard Brown from the Halifax ads pursuing a singing career.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Duke McKenzie doing the national anthem :lol:


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

German's booing our anthem. Cunts.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Duke McKenzie singing GSTQ.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Is that Seal? :lol:


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Britain wins on the anthem, KO1.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

That the drunk from walking dead singing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Barkers entrance music was catchy, anybody know the name of that song?


storm queen-look right through


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Why does every single brit in the crowd look ugly?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Boxing or the queen?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Fucking pissed myself when I saw Duke!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmaaaoo @ duke McKenzie..hahaha


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Danny said:


> Fast Car has turned in to Ric Flair. #WhoopingEddie





WhoDatNation said:


> Eddie looks like he has had some of Kallie's special batch before his entrance, he just woo'ed like Ric Flair :lol:





Danny said:


> Is that Duke McKenzie?





Ernest Shackleton said:


> Nice of Duke McKensie to sing the anthem


Stop copying me you fucks.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

that wasn't actually duke?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Why does every single brit in the crowd look ugly?


 @BoltonTerrier made it then


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Was that really Duke Mckenzie?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

was the blonde stru=rums wife if so he wins vs barkers


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jimcox88 said:


> that wasn't actually duke?


hahahahhahah!!! this rbr is quality!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Barkers entrance music was catchy, anybody know the name of that song?


Storm Queen - Look right through (mk remix)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sturm is going to go for this, looks highly motivated.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Proper nervous for this I've turned into a real Barker fanboy :happy


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Shitting myself herre.

WAR DAZZA!


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Here we go come on Darren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oooh starting strong. felix wants to put it on dazza.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Crowd scoring the punches for Sturm


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

thats camera angle is shite, BArker is in slow motion


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shit sturm' power is too much for Darren.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

10-9 Sturm.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

RD 1 Strum


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

The camera angle is dreadful!!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker has started pretty well.

Working the body nicely. He's got to do that ALL night, and then counter with the uppercut, where Sturm looks pretty open.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Sky making out like it's the most one sided round in history!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

First round to Sturm. Only he landed decent head shots


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

A fight has broken out here. Great round for Sturm. Barker landing too.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Great round that


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Terrible start for Barker. Think Sturm completely caught him by surprise with the pace hes fighting at.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

First class commentary, as per.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sturm is going to walk onto a left hook.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker needs to move. Felix 1-0.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

superb round


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Who won the round fellas?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

sky are getting a bit hyped by sturms crowd

it wasnt one sided


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Stutm starting well but no way he can keep that pace up. Barkers tactic of body shots is a good one.

10-9 Sturm


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Not looking good but fuck me Halling and the German crowd are making it worse than it is.

With the sound down Sturm was not that great in that round IMO


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

More action than i expected, hope that continues.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

1-0 Sturm. Barker needs to jab a bit more and settle down a bit, working the body well though, needs to stop winging in that uppercut missing by miles and getting countered. I fear he doesn't have the power to back Sturm up and Sturm will take his shots on the guard and fire back with greater force and hurt Darren.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

10- 9 sturm


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Halling and watt carrying on where they left off in Manchester.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

JonnyBriggs said:


> The camera angle is dreadful!!


Yeah, doesn't seem as though they've got any cameramen on the ring. Cameras are above the ring


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Nick Halling is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

shit...accidentally went into FelixTrinadad's rbr :verysad


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Watt and halling going ott already

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck!!!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

shit


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Easy work.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

. As predicted. Sturm via stoppage


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Gutted.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm damn, like that!!


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh dear.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Gutted for Darren, Sturm was fucking ruthless.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Knew it.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

fuck


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad he got 
aid well, that's the last we will see of him.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Strum surprised me there


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

fuck


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was inevitable. Poor Darren - looks like he got clipped behind the ear then he kept dipping his head when Sturm was throwing.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

felix came out like a hungry lion.


----------



## Marif (Sep 6, 2013)

lol making catic look like a monster puncher.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Sturm with his career on the line fought balls to the walls and dominated. Great win.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck:verysad


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Shit, gutted for Darren but he came out all wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

sims was early with the towel man wtf


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

well...back to boxnation without missing a fight


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

Fucking hell.

Barker did a Nicky Cook by the looks of it!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I wonder about Barker's punch resistance. He's been down and hurt in a lot of fights.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

did his go before the fight but took the payday not in a gym the week before the fight ect.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2013)

#rematch


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahaha omg what a finish!


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

Fuck :-(


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

What were Barker's tactics tonight?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Barker's hip, knew it went when he got up from that knock down.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> sims was early with the towel man wtf


Not really, Barker down twice, getting a beating and his hip has gone.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Butler fight starting now


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> #rematch


Hearn is crying, Rob. Will you cry with him by any chance?


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Gutted for Barker but Sturm looked very good. Didnt know he had that in him.

Thought the towel was a bit early - it looked like Barker was just starting to regain his composure. Surely if it was going in it should have been as soon as he started hobbling around on his hip.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

@Sturm #RematchOrRetire


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Barker was hurt bad to the side of the head 
That's why he lost 
Hope they don't blame the hip 

Sturm came out like he man on a mission


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> sims was early with the towel man wtf


nah.

barker was fucked.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Sturms gonna win this


Stuck a cheeky fiver on the stoppage just after posting this, wish I put more on now


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That was inevitable. Poor Darren - looks like he got clipped behind the ear then he kept dipping his head when Sturm was throwing.


Yeah. I knew Sturm would stop him. If Geale can hurt Barker Sturm will stop him. His record doesnt look like he is a big Puncher but he has heavy Hands. More power than Geale and is very accurate.This Version of Sturm is also much better because he has no weight Problems anymore


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What are you lot on about great finish Barkers hip was gone he could bare stand a drunk bloke down the boozer could of got him out of there.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The first round actually wasnt too bad from Barker. Halling is an NFL wanker that needs to fuck off. In shock though that was a poor way to lose the title, I think Barker could retire.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Marif said:


> lol making catic look like a monster puncher.


Sturm has a decent punch. He fought at world level for many years. The knockouts drop as soon as you fight at world level. Quillin will find that out soon too.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Loved that.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> #rematch


Eddie will have his judges and favourite ref don't you worry rob.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barker's gameplan was atrocious. He's gone from boxer to pure slugger in 12 months.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Brilliant performance that


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> What are you lot on about great finish Barkers hip was gone he could bare stand a drunk bloke down the boozer could of got him out of there.


Barker was hurt. His hip got injured when he tried to survive and went down the first time. The first right hand that hurt Barker has nothing to do with the hip.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Loved that.


:lol:

Not a fan of Barker, ish, or just a fan of our fellow akh?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Dislocated hip.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I actually think barker didn't have such a bad 1st rd. He lost it for sure, but it wasn't the beating sky commentators were making out.

Rob Palmer must now rank Macklin ahead of barker according to his own criteria.
He'll blame the hip though.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Barker's gameplan was atrocious. He's gone from boxer to pure slugger in 12 months.


I thought the same thing in the Geale fight, its strange


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Feel so bad for Barker. I’d like to know the extent of the injury of the hip. Wasn’t it his hips what nearly retired Barker before? Hopefully it doesn’t end him. Rematch excluded, there’s still big fights for him to have.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Loved that.


How come? Barker's always came across as a genuine and nice guy?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Dislocated hip.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

his hip dislocated


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ah well back to watching Sturm on Boxnation.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gutted for barker but he's only got himself to blame he's never had a good chin, Sturm is a great guy and looked right up for this.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Fucks sake.

My shares in the Darren Barker weigh vest are plummeting.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Matchroom should have no world champions now.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm happy for Sturm, he came in and took it to Barker.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

If Barker had dislocated his hip surely he wouldnt have even been able to stand up? If you have dislocated something you cant even move it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

If he gets so many injuries he probably should thinking about retirement. Boxing isnt a place to have serious injury problems


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Barker was hurt. His hip got injured when he tried to survive and went down the first time. The first right hand that hurt Barker has nothing to do with the hip.


Oh yeah he was defiantly hurt after the first punch behind the ear but when he got up he could barely stand and was there for the taking, wasn't a great finish at all.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Sturm looks well roidy, those veins!


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Halling is an NFL wanker that needs to fuck off.,


The coverage on Sky has been improved tenfold since his departure, absolute Grade A weapon, he really needs to fuck off


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

That was just fucking weird.

That's the end of Barker's career. His hip will be fucked beyond repair and he'll be completely mentally crushed now. He'll take the money and retire now.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Gutted for barker but he's only got himself to blame he's never had a good chin, Sturm is a great guy and looked right up for this.


#TKO2

:lol: Sorry BA, had to do it after your Froch one.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Well that was shit. Totally wrong standing in front of Sturm.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Barker was injured pre-fight...... He looked so stiff from the get go.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Felix Sturm punches so hard his left hook can dislocate your hip - even if it hits you on the ear.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I understand the financial side of the fight, but i have no idea why Hearn let Barker go to Germany in the first place. Say what you will about Frank, but no way would he let one of his world champions make their first defence in the opponents home turf. Barker was well under the cosh before he stepped into the ring.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> If he gets so many injuries he probably should thinking about retirement. Boxing isnt a place to have serious injury problems


He earned a million quid mate! Props on you're prediction btw, Sturm was impressive.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Oh yeah he was defiantly hurt after the first punch behind the ear but when he got up he could barely stand and was there for the taking, wasn't a great finish at all.


Em... if the fighter is there for the taking and you take him, then that's a pretty good finish in my book.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

LJGS said:


> I understand the financial side of the fight, but i have no idea why Hearn let Barker go to Germany in the first place. Say what you will about Frank, but no way would he let one of his world champions make their first defence in the opponents home turf. Barker was well under the cosh before he stepped into the ring.


1 million+ payday maybe?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

sturm was very impressive

feel for barker but he will always have the fact he was a world champion and a nice bank balance if he was to retire now


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> #TKO2
> 
> :lol: Sorry BA, had to do it after your Froch one.


:lol: TKO2 for life


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> What are you lot on about great finish Barkers hip was gone he could bare stand a drunk bloke down the boozer could of got him out of there.


Pretty sure he was nearly out of there before the secomd knock down. Sturm was a class above him.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Woman in green dress, name, now?


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Did anyone notice how much bigger Sturm looked compared to Barker?, he looked a whole weight class above... has he always been that big a Middleweight? :think

I hope he doesn't hold the title hostage in Germany now that he's won it again.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Post Box said:


> I thought the same thing in the Geale fight, its strange


He did look to have changed his style since the Martinez loss. He's actually looked more aggressive, stronger, tougher, and harder punching. Tonight, he looked like he had the aggression, but without the other attributes he'd gained.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I know people don't like conspiracy theories, but is there any chance Barker took a dive to get another pay day which he'll get in the rematch? :think


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

We get Adam smith and the Germans get some tidy blonde model. Not fair.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me if Barker had went in injured. I mean I would and take the loss rather than lose out on 1mill 

This isn't taking anything away from Sturm by the way great performance a bit like Steiglitz in last Abraham fight.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

"Stunned panel" it's hardly a Buster Douglas moment


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

No game plan from Barker he looks finished to me and I'm a massive fan. Sturm fought well in the 2nd round, I still think hes quite average though. Sturm will hold that hostage now, he wont look to unify because hes not good enough and Murray/Macklin wont fight him again.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yes sturm looked bigger and felt bigger. Barker couldn't hurt him.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Em... if the fighter is there for the taking and you take him, then that's a pretty good finish in my book.


He did what he had to do, nothing special about it at all.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Barker played into Sturms hands by unnecessarily diving in when sturm had a fast start.

Easy to say from here,but barker should of let the storm ride out.he took shot after shot in the first round and when he realised sturm was going to be so offensive,his best option would of been to tighten up.barker decided to fight fire with fire though and against such a good technical operator as sturm that was careless.Sturms always had great ability and defence,his problem has always been his inactivity In a round,barker never got as far as to test Sturms stamina tonight.

I think this may be it for Darren now.the hip injury was unfortunate but he was getting stopped anyway.

And I feel like a prized prick for following my heart rather than my head again.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Puts macklins performance against sturm into perspective?

And to think rob Palmer classed barker a whole league ahead of the likes of Macklin and Murray.

Fanboy behaviour at its worst


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I know people don't like conspiracy theories, but is there any chance Barker took a dive to get another pay day which he'll get in the rematch? :think


I don't think we'll see Barker fight again now. He's financially secure which is what I think he wanted out of boxing,fair play to him. Too many injuries.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

@RonLewisTimes: Barker said hip went during the first round


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> :lol:
> 
> Not a fan of Barker, ish, or just a fan of our fellow akh?


:lol: Nah nothing to do with that.



Unknown Poster said:


> How come? Barker's always came across as a genuine and nice guy?


The Barker love in has been nauseous. Everyone loving him cos he's a "nice guy" as if he's the first nice guy boxing has ever seen. Add to that the fact that Sturm was pretty much dismissed in the build up despite proven world level form whilst Barker had to put in a once-in-a-career type performance to get a razor thin decision over Geale.

I don't hate Barker, he is a nice guy but I don't see why everyone has to love him. It's not as if he's a particularly exciting fighter in the ring.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I know people don't like conspiracy theories, but is there any chance Barker took a dive to get another pay day which he'll get in the rematch? :think


Ridiculous really, I doubt there will even be a rematch after that. Barker looks finished.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

Shame barker lost, but good to see a brother win


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Nelson "We are all shocked we expected Darren to win or lose" WTF


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Paul Butler but the way he pulls back with his chin in the air will be a problem against good fighters.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

kell likes to go round in circles like khan looool


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Kell is just like Khan. Repeated the same stuff Carl and Glen just said. :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Watch Sturm get overrated now by Sky and the British boxing 'establishment'.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

D-U-D-E said:


> I hope he doesn't hold the title hostage in Germany now that he's won it again.


Look at the arena there. Why would he leave Germany?



Lazarus said:


> I know people don't like conspiracy theories, but is there any chance Barker took a dive to get another pay day which he'll get in the rematch? :think


No.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Crean said:


> Puts macklins performance against sturm into perspective?
> 
> And to think rob Palmer classed barker a whole league ahead of the likes of Macklin and Murray.
> 
> Fanboy behaviour at its worst


 @Rob


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Barker looked so small and frail. I was surprised how much bigger and stronger Sturm was. He looked a whole different beast compared to the one against Geale. That goes for both of them actually :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Look at the arena there. Why would he leave Germany?
> 
> No.


Donaire>Rigo.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

felix comes across well, 34 not 44..lol


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Wallet said:


> Look at the arena there. Why would he leave Germany?


Good point. I at least hope he fights top 10 competition consistently.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sturm v geale 2?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Sturm knows his history class act


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I like Sturm a fellow Calzaghe fan and he obviously is a big boxing fan, nice fella.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

what was butler outcome?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What a class interview from Sturm!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Barker, Macklin and Murray: 1-1-6 (if you include Barker and Macklin against Sergio which wasn't for any alphabet belt but it was for the proper MW title). 2-1-6 if you include Murray winning the interim title against a no name.

Yet they still haven't fought each other.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Respect for Adnan (lol at him with his Bosnia flag not the German flag, we'll have no crowing from either Lucky Luke or Berliner!) today, gutted for Darren. Darren may not have proven himself to be iron-chinned, but Catic is a bigger puncher than his record suggests, the inactivity in rounds disguises this
Looks like Barker should retire now, we all know his injury problems. Shame that, as I have long seen him to be better (if not a 'level above' in Flamablancanese) than the three other British-based lads


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

A punch on the back of the head caused the hip dislocation? :rofl:rofl Oh Carl.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> A punch on the back of the head caused the hip dislocation? :rofl:rofl Oh Carl.


hahahahahah


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Crean said:


> Puts macklins performance against sturm into perspective?
> 
> And to think rob Palmer classed barker a whole league ahead of the likes of Macklin and Murray.
> 
> Fanboy behaviour at its worst


Harsh, but accurate.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Barker played into Sturms hands by unnecessarily diving in when sturm had a fast start.
> 
> Easy to say from here,but barker should of let the storm ride out.he took shot after shot in the first round and when he realised sturm was going to be so offensive,his best option would of been to tighten up.barker decided to fight fire with fire though and against such a good technical operator as sturm that was careless.Sturms always had great ability and defence,his problem has always been his inactivity In a round,barker never got as far as to test Sturms stamina tonight.
> 
> ...


I think Barker was injured pre-fight.... No way would he pull out and lose a £1,000,000 pay day.

He didn't fight the wrong fight, I don't think he could fight any other way because he couldn't move properly.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Kell shut the fook up


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What an awful production from Sky 3 dummy pundits with the other 2 stooges, with Nick Halling the worst commentator I've ever seen. Cant believe Jim Watt is now the best thing about Skys boxing team. McCrory chats a ridiculous amount of shit, how is he still employed there.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Its really unfortunate for Kell that he was asked to do work on a Dawwan Bawkew fight


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Watch Sturm get overrated now by Sky and the British boxing 'establishment'.


Rob will be rating Sturm as an A+*(extra) after that.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Donaire>Rigo.


Eh? :huh


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I think Barker was injured pre-fight.... No way would he pull out and lose a £1,000,000 pay day.
> 
> He didn't fight the wrong fight, I don't think he could fight any other way because he couldn't move properly.


Sorry man, he just got outclassed.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Eh? :huh


Shush.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Crean said:


> Puts macklins performance against sturm into perspective?
> 
> And to think rob Palmer classed barker a whole league ahead of the likes of Macklin and Murray.
> 
> Fanboy behaviour at its worst


Hard to tell.
Sturm had massive weight problems before the Macklin,Geale and Soliman fights. 
He completely changed training now. And it showed now against Barker imo.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Did nice guy Darren Barker con the fans because of a payday?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Kell reminds me of Naz more than ever tonight


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

And they claim Butler is world class :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Brian Kenny just said Khan gives Floyd problems.. :lol:

It's on lads. The hype machine has begun.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Sorry man, he just got outclassed.


He did. It's not unfeasible though I certainly wouldn't want to miss out on it.

It is what it is, Sturm would most likely have won no matter what Barker turned up.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Harsh, but accurate.


Barker just got to Geale first. 
Rob really said Barker is a different class then Macklin and Murray?:lol:


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not sure Butler has won every round as Barry Jones keeps saying, closer fight than they're making out.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Carl shut up Barker was outclassed end of discussion


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> What an awful production from Sky 3 dummy pundits with the other 2 stooges, with Nick Halling the worst commentator I've ever seen. Cant believe Jim Watt is now the best thing about Skys boxing team. McCrory chats a ridiculous amount of shit, how is he still employed there.


Yeah time for Smith to grow a pair and get rid of hailing and McCory, can't believe hes been there for 20 years


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Brian Kenny just said Khan gives Floyd problems.. :lol:
> 
> It's on lads. The hype machine has begun.


What a sell out Kenny is :lol:. When he was on ESPN he'd call out Floyd for his bullshit but now he's with Showtime he'll say anything.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

EVERYBODY CALM DOWN.

Dr Froch is in the house.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Sorry man, he just got outclassed.


Really? First round was competitive. Barker gave as good as he got.

I said after the first round I didn't like how Barker was backing up in straight lines... The tactics seem bizarre & given his history, I think there's a good chance he was injured pre-fight


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> EVERYBODY CALM DOWN.
> 
> Dr Froch is in the house.


:lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought Barker was boxing well in that 2nd round, doing good work on the inside then boom.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Shush.


I've no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Carl is all for stopping fights as soon as someone is slightly hurt I see.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

whats the derry fight like? how did butler do?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> What a sell out Kenny is :lol:. When he was on ESPN he'd call out Floyd for his bullshit but now he's with Showtime he'll say anything.


:lol: Yeah. I remember back before the Guerrero fight he was telling Floyd how much he missed him. Cringe as fuck.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

someone tell Halling that when a punch is blocked by an elbow its not "a solid bodyshot"


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jones is refusing to give the Mexican a round now, thought the Mexican comfortably won the last round.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Smooth said:


> I thought Barker was boxing well in that 2nd round, doing good work on the inside then boom.


Difference was that sturm blocked everything whereas barker took everything flush.

Barker worked as hard as sturm tonight but treated it like a fight up town after a few pints.barker tried to fight,sturm boxed.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Bullshit, No way did his hip go in the first


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I think Barker was injured pre-fight.... No way would he pull out and lose a £1,000,000 pay day.
> 
> He didn't fight the wrong fight, I don't think he could fight any other way because he couldn't move properly.


Prior to the first knockdown he was leaning into Sturm with the left side of his head exposed constantly, it just looked unnaturally awkward, his mind wasn't on his boxing. When it was stopped he had his senses and had just thrown a 1 - 2. The injury was the determining factor in this fight.

A dislocation doesn't mean you are crippled, it just makes motion extremely difficult.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Simms says Barker is probably finsihed


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Bullshit, No way did his hip go in the first


Oh of course, you are an expert on how Barker's body feels.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

they got rid of brook :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Barker just got to Geale first.
> Rob really said Barker is a different class then Macklin and Murray?:lol:


Yes, and that Macklin performing better than Barker against Martinez isn't worth praising compared to Barker getting a gift against Geale. Because apparently Geale, who got a gift against Sturm, beat Sturm clearly in his home country.

Rob really gets a major chubby for London fighters.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barker reflexes were beyond sluggiish tonight, it was like watching someone in slow motion. Maybe he did have an injury going into the fight but that's no excuse, his gameplan was horrific and he was outgunned.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is why I rate John Rawling as the best commentator we have.

He won't tow the party line.if a fight is shit,he calls it and has a whinge.if the home fighter is losing then he tells us.and if Paul butler isn't winning every round then he won't let it go.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This interview is fucking shocking... come on...


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

One to watch said:


> This is why I rate John Rawling as the best commentator we have.
> 
> He won't tow the party line.if a fight is shit,he calls it and has a whinge.if the home fighter is losing then he tells us.and if Paul butler isn't winning every round then he won't let it go.


I was impressed with this also.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

i have seen the last 3 rounds of the butler fight and he seems to be doing the roper dope


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Bullshit, No way did his hip go in the first


He taps it early in the second, so it probably did.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

jimcox88 said:


> whats the derry fight like? how did butler do?


Butler is still fighting, close fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

joegrundy said:


> Jones is refusing to give the Mexican a round now, thought the Mexican comfortably won the last round.


How are you scoring it?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> This interview is fucking shocking... come on...


Who's talking and what are they saying?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

No Eddie, Barker DID NOT win the middleweight championship. He won a belt.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sturm is so dreamy. DLH-Sturm might've been the most attractive fight ever off the top of my head.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Matthew's? been on yet


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl 

How many times has Rawling said Calzaghe slaps hard since the Lacy fight, fucking hell


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He taps it early in the second, so it probably did.


Oh my bad, didn't notice that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

brook's bedtime.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I've no idea what you're talking about.


I really don't either, Wallet.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Both Sims and Hearn said Barker is finished. Sad news. Wish him the best.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How are you scoring it?


Haven't scored it, think Montoya might have won 2 or 3 rounds though.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Eddie's making Froch and McCrory uncomfortable, he's so much more articulate than they are it's unreal!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Sturm is so dreamy. DLH-Sturm might've been the most attractive fight ever off the top of my head.


Imagine Sergio/Sturm...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Pabby You disappoint me, still no crazy Bellew face :-(


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why on earth did Barker fought so aggresive against Sturm? Like he did against Geale wrong gameplan.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

jimcox88 said:


> Matthew's? been on yet


No


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> No Eddie, Barker DID NOT win the middleweight championship. He won a belt.


Have a spliff rather than a whisky next round and chill out mate.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Who's talking and what are they saying?


Hearn and it's as if Barker has overcome the greatest physical struggles ever, on par with Job being tested by God and the Devil. And then he was saying Darren can be proud of taking the championship in one of boxing's purest divisions... because Geale was better than Martinez, obviously.

In fairness, he has been honest that perhaps Barker wasn't able to maintain the intensity that got him through against Geale. But hopefully this will end the crazy notion that Barker is some sort of late developing super-talent who's far above his peers. He's a lovely guy, but that doesn't mean he's a genuine world-class fighter.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Imagine Sergio/Sturm...


Damn *******.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Prior to the first knockdown he was leaning into Sturm with the left side of his head exposed constantly, it just looked unnaturally awkward, his mind wasn't on his boxing. When it was stopped he had his senses and had just thrown a 1 - 2. The injury was the determining factor in this fight.
> 
> A dislocation doesn't mean you are crippled, it just makes motion extremely difficult.


I agree, the whole thing looked weird to me.

During the build up Barker was continually talking about his desire to make money for his family. He also joked about how much money his wife spends...(if he was injured, he wasn't pulling out put it that way)

Judging by his tactics I think there is a very good chance he was injured preflight or at the very least, feeling some niggles


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Sturm is so dreamy. DLH-Sturm might've been the most attractive fight ever off the top of my head.


Sturm has always been fiercely underrated in this department, maybe its the nose. I've been throwing his name in the hat with the Martinez, DLH's and Crollas of the world for years now


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Why on earth did Barker fought so aggresive against Sturm? Like he did against Geale wrong gameplan.


I know, crazy tactics. If Tony Sims came up with that gameplan he needs sacking, it was probably down to barker thinking he's a tough man after the geale fight.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Imagine Sergio/Sturm...


:jjj



BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Pabby You disappoint me, still no crazy Bellew face :-(


Oh snap! Jay took a while to fix my account after you asked for it, slipped my mind. I'll get to it in a bit.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Why on earth did Barker fought so aggresive against Sturm? Like he did against Geale wrong gameplan.


Probably because he was injured pre-fight & couldn't move properly.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

this is something i would expect to read on brightons forum, sort it out lads


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It means nothing now,but I always favoured macklin over barker and tonight reconfirmed my thought that macklin would be too strong and powerful for him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Have a spliff rather than a whisky next round and chill out mate.


Drugs are for mugs.

Also, I'm fine. My indignation is false, my mood is good. Had a lovely night out with one of my most charming ladyfriends last night and have a date with a lovely lady on Wednesday. Even got asked out for Friday, but she's a fucking lunatic so I said no.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

@Pabby, looking forward to Agbeko tonight mate? I hope he puts in a decent performance. I've really enjoyed watching him over the years & despite the controversy, his & Mares' rivalry was great.

It's a shame this fight is happening now because I think he's past his best but a few years ago, it would've been immense. Still hoping for the upset though!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Hearn and it's as if Barker has overcome the greatest physical struggles ever, on par with Job being tested by God and the Devil. And then he was saying Darren can be proud of taking the championship in one of boxing's purest divisions... because Geale was better than Martinez, obviously.
> 
> In fairness, he has been honest that perhaps Barker wasn't able to maintain the intensity that got him through against Geale. But hopefully this will end the crazy notion that Barker is some sort of late developing super-talent who's far above his peers. He's a lovely guy, but that doesn't mean he's a genuine world-class fighter.


Thanks :good

That Geale performance was a one off and even then it was extremely close.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> @Pabby, looking forward to Agbeko tonight mate? I hope he puts in a decent performance. I've really enjoyed watching him over the years & despite the controversy, his & Mares' rivalry was great.
> 
> It's a shame this fight is happening now because I think he's past his best but a few years ago, it would've been immense. Still hoping for the upset though!


He has the dimensions to make this fight with Rigo very ugly to watch. But at his best, he'd have been a difficult match for the Cuban.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Sturm has always been fiercely underrated in this department, maybe its the nose. I've been throwing his name in the hat with the Martinez, DLH's and Crollas of the world for years now


A very aesthetically pleasing body also. Even more so than most boxers. Luis Concepcion is also quite the looker but tends to fly under the radar.

EDIT: Actually you mentioning Crolla reminds me that I sat beside a dude on the Luas the other week who was _identical_ to him. Took me so long to work it out that I only placed him after he'd gotten off. I think it might've actually been Crolla, was uncanny.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :jjj
> 
> *Oh snap*! Jay took a while to fix my account after you asked for it, slipped my mind. I'll get to it in a bit.


hsnap


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> I agree, the whole thing looked weird to me.
> 
> During the build up Barker was continually talking about his desire to make money for his family. He also joked about how much money his wife spends...(if he was injured, he wasn't pulling out put it that way)
> 
> Judging by his tactics I think there is a very good chance he was injured preflight or at the very least, feeling some niggles


Hearn and Sims already said that Barker hurt his hip during the fight not before. Barker always made These mistakes. He got tagged and hurt by Geale. So because Sturm is a accurate with his shots it as clear that he would land big shots and Barker just is chinny. His hip went completly after the second knockdown. And he already hurt it in round 1 when he threw a right Hand. At least this is what I heard


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

has carl even said "groves" at all?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> has carl even said "groves" at all?


:frochcry


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> has carl even said "groves" at all?


nope, he said 'my last opponent' earlier.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I know, crazy tactics. If Tony Sims came up with that gameplan he needs sacking, it was probably down to barker thinking he's a tough man after the geale fight.


The gameplan was probably right, although Barker struggled because his movement was limited. Had he been boxing backwards more often and also side to side, to position his body punches better, then I see no issue with the gameplan. The issue was probably that Barker tried sticking to the gameplan when a key aspect of it wasn't physically possible.

I'm gutted for Barker. I expected a long, tough fight so to see him lose so quickly was a real disappointment. If he can't get back in time for a rematch, I think he'll just retire.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good win for Butler, been a decent card this so far. 

Derry up next as well.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Anybody watch the Butler fight, 120-108 seems to wide according to most.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mark Burdis has really changed in his voice. I used to love how dramatic he was, especially the Khan-Gomez fight.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Hearn and Sims already said that Barker hurt his hip during the fight not before. Barker always made These mistakes. He got tagged and hurt by Geale. So because Sturm is a accurate with his shots it as clear that he would land big shots and Barker just is chinny. His hip went completly after the second knockdown. And he already hurt it in round 1 when he threw a right Hand. At least this is what I heard


They wouldn't say his was injured pre-fight anyway.... I imagine he could have his purse suspended if that was the case,

Something doesn't add for me.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> The gameplan was probably right, although Barker struggled because his movement was limited. Had he been boxing backwards more often and also side to side, to position his body punches better, then I see no issue with the gameplan. The issue was probably that Barker tried sticking to the gameplan when a key aspect of it wasn't physically possible.
> 
> I'm gutted for Barker. I expected a long, tough fight so to see him lose so quickly was a real disappointment. If he can't get back in time for a rematch, I think he'll just retire.


Yeah would have been a much better fight but even without injury I think Sturm would have stopped Barker. Think Barker will retire now. And Sturm will go on to avoid Golovkin. Cant see the fight Happening.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Mark Burdis has really changed in his voice. I used to love how dramatic he was, especially the Khan-Gomez fight.


And the winner by unanimous decision from Ellesmere Port....... the baby faced assassin ..... Paul.... Butler


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Drugs are for mugs.
> 
> Also, I'm fine. My indignation is false, my mood is good. Had a lovely night out with one of my most charming ladyfriends last night and have a date with a lovely lady on Wednesday. Even got asked out for Friday, but she's a fucking lunatic so I said no.


I hate to break it to you but alcohol's a drug and a much more debilitating one than some of those which society has deemed unacceptable. Slip a tab of acid into the Friday date's drink and she'll turn normal. You'll have a barry time.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> The gameplan was probably right, although Barker struggled because his movement was limited. Had he been boxing backwards more often and also side to side, to position his body punches better, then I see no issue with the gameplan. The issue was probably that Barker tried sticking to the gameplan when a key aspect of it wasn't physically possible.
> 
> I'm gutted for Barker. I expected a long, tough fight so to see him lose so quickly was a real disappointment. If he can't get back in time for a rematch, I think he'll just retire.


Do you ever find flaw with Hearn fighters' tactics, Jack?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He has the dimensions to make this fight with Rigo very ugly to watch. But at his best, he'd have been a difficult match for the Cuban.


I think it would've been really fascinating, a great blend of styles. I would have always fancied Rigo with his counter punching really being a strong weapon to take advantage of Agbekp's off balance attacks but when he really had the sharpness of tjat snappy lead right, he was very dangerous & would've presebted a danger to Rigondeaux


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> I hate to break it to you but alcohol's a drug and a much more debilitating one than some of those which society has deemed unacceptable. Slip a tab of acid into the Friday date's drink and she'll turn normal. You'll have a barry time.


Mate, I never said I wasn't a mug, did I? 

I'll be loaded for bear on vodka/gin/cola a few times this week. But anyone smoking dope tends to be a tedious fucker in my experience - and that's a former art student speaking.

And this chick is so fucking irritating that I have no interest in putting up with her.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> @Pabby, looking forward to Agbeko tonight mate? I hope he puts in a decent performance. I've really enjoyed watching him over the years & despite the controversy, his & Mares' rivalry was great.
> 
> It's a shame this fight is happening now because I think he's past his best but a few years ago, it would've been immense. Still hoping for the upset though!


Same man, that rivalry also actually made me an alright poster for a while too, you forced me into stepping it up there.:yep Shout out @ScouseLeader also. I'm happy he's gotten a chance at another big fight and I'm pulling for him but I'm more apprehensive than looking forward to it. The level of inactivity is pretty worrying, I didn't see the fight but from what I've read of it he apparently wasn't all that impressive either. Especially considering Melendez has been beaten more comprehensively than lesser fighters before.

Hopefully it goes better than I'm anticipating though, at his best he had the versatility and awkwardness to really bother Rigo but right now I'm thinking the best he can probably do is make it a dull encounter and still get edged out on points.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Pabby said:


> A very aesthetically pleasing body also. Even more so than most boxers. Luis Concepcion is also quite the looker but tends to fly under the radar.
> 
> EDIT: Actually you mentioning Crolla reminds me that I sat beside a dude on the Luas the other week who was _identical_ to him. Took me so long to work it out that I only placed him after he'd gotten off. I think it might've actually been Crolla, was uncanny.


:lol:

Nothing like a bit of gay chat. Maybe you could do a Palmer esque rating system for the different lookers. Elite world class, world class, world level etc.

Wlad's apparently around world level I've heard from some girls.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Echo is half full, if that. no wonder the lighting it's pitch black


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The Echo's empty.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> Good win for Butler, been a decent card this so far.
> 
> Derry up next as well.


Yep,warren needs to have more cards up north.

The cards deeper and there is a good atmosphere.he has a number of Liverpool lads so it would make sense.

I thought butler was excellent tonight.but wanting to fight off the ropes all the time could cost him at a higher level.

I believe butler can be a legit contender for a world title.himself,billy joe Saunders,Frankie Gavin,Nathan cleverly and Derek chisora mean mr.warren may still have some interest in the world rankings.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Mate, I never said I wasn't a mug, did I?
> 
> I'll be loaded for bear on vodka/gin/cola a few times this week. But anyone smoking dope tends to be a tedious fucker in my experience - and that's a former art student speaking.
> 
> And this chick is so fucking irritating that I have no interest in putting up with her.


Yes weed does turn people introspective. I used to get pissed up and raucous back in the day and severely harshen many a weed smoker's buzz.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Echo is half full, if that. no wonder the lighting it's pitch black


You're being generous there.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Do you ever find flaw with Hearn fighters' tactics, Jack?


Having watched every Sturm fight for around a decade, I know enough about his style and what his flaws are. Applying pressure combined with good movement is the way to beat him, which is what Barker was trying to do.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Could this guy be any more Irish.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Do you ever find flaw with Hearn fighters' tactics, Jack?


I struggle to believe anyone can defend barkers reaction to Sturms fast start tonight.

It ended with him being bombed out.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This should be fun. Showtime card should be starting not long after this finishes.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yep,warren needs to have more cards up north.
> 
> The cards deeper and there is a good atmosphere.he has a number of Liverpool lads so it would make sense.
> 
> ...


If Derry wins, Frank could easily do another card in the ECHO in march or so.

He should try and get Jazza Dickens on he sells a few tickets.

Liam Smith vs Joe Selkirk would be a good fight to have on the undercard


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


> You're being generous there.


Just got a better view, there can't be more then 2,000 there, poor frank


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Man I'm tired already.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Ormond lets have it son


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

joegrundy said:


> If Derry wins, Frank could easily do another card in the ECHO in march or so.
> 
> He should try and get Jazza Dickens on he sells a few tickets.
> 
> Liam Smith vs Joe Selkirk would be a good fight to have on the undercard


Hasn't he got Matthews v the African ko artist (Richard comney?) plus satchell lined up for February.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ormond is average, Derry should win comfortably.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Hasn't he got Matthews v the African ko artist (Richard comney?) plus satchell lined up for February.


Yes I think so, the ECHO is a big arena to fill.

Probably 3000 there tonight so there will be about 7000 empty seats. He needs to get more scouse fighters on the card


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Man I'm tired already.


all that curry/masala. give that a rest.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Come on Derry!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> all that curry/masala. give that a rest.


But your sisters cooking is too good, man.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

:-(


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Derry has no traps. None. Irrefutable.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> :-(


Way too packed. Frank should ease up on the promotion.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Commentators talking shit again

No way that was a clear clear round for Matthews he threw fuck all


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> :-(


:rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

buzzed Matthews there


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

where's bunce? NY?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Having watched every Sturm fight for around a decade, I know enough about his style and what his flaws are. Applying pressure combined with good movement is the way to beat him, which is what Barker was trying to do.


Standing in front of him and slugging away is not a particularly bright way to do it when he's clearly matching your output. Schoolboy error.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ormond round for sure


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19. 

Derry looking a bit sluggish in that round.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Yes weed does turn people introspective. I used to get pissed up and raucous back in the day and severely harshen many a weed smoker's buzz.


:lol:

"Introspective" apparently equals "Won't shut the fuck up about the system" in my experience.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Gutted for Barker but he won a title and has made some good money.Good luck to him


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I think Derry is there for taking and has been for his last few fights


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sparky said:


> I think Derry is there for taking and has been for his last few fights


 I agree and With 7 KO losses Derry is always there for the taking, he shows toughness but obviously is very beatable.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sparky said:


> I think Derry is there for taking and has been for his last few fights


Yep, Coyle would batter him in a rematch.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

29-27

Matthews


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> where's bunce? NY?


In the studio with Colin Lynes.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ormond round 

38-38

Bet Ormond gets screwed on the cards though
Derrys doing little, his jab is being either blocked or completely missing


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Surprised Ormond is doing well so early on. 

38-38


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

is this only a 10 rounder/ wtf


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> where's bunce? NY?


*Steve Bunce* ‏@bigdaddybunce1m
Somebody tell me how the Ormond fight is going, please. I'm waiting for a cab in limbo. Thanks.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

48-47 Ormond


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

4-1 Ormond for me, not sure why Derry thinks he won the first four rounds.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ormond giving Derry a beating, Derry looked tired in that round.

48 - 47


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> "Introspective" apparently equals "Won't shut the fuck up about the system" in my experience.


It varies, not every ganja toker is a disillusioned left winger. Plenty of people I know smoke it and don't give a shit about the political process. I used to smoke it every day and I had a bit of a vicious streak in me. On a whim I cold preach ant-immigration. I was in the minority though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Matthews gets outworked here and cant really land anything big. Ormond very fast on his feets and with his Hands.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Broner/Maidana all access show in 25 mins. Not sure if its worth a watch though.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

From twitter:
_Shout of the night at the ECHO Arena: "Come on, Derry, lad, I've got my giro on this."_

:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Ormond. Derry is struggling here.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ormond is doing well here.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

5-1 Ormond.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> From twitter:
> _Shout of the night at the ECHO Arena: "Come on, Derry, lad, I've got my giro on this."_
> 
> :rofl


:rofl


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 58-56 Ormond. Derry is struggling here.


He is? I thought he was boxing really nicely and keeping out of the way of most of Ormond's punches.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahaha Giro, damn.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Have Ormond 58-56


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ormond just way too fast.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

6-1 Ormond


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ormond again 69-65

He isnt stealing rounds Barry Jones ffs hes clearly winning them


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

68-65 ormond, bn think this is close :rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

5-2 and quite clear as well i think.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Barry Jones is chatting shit, Ormond is clearly winning thus far


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

barrie jones is an awful commentator


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The commentators are so biased towards Mathews.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Not sure if i've ever seen anyone out-will Derry Matthews before.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm really impressed by Ormond. He's a good little fighter.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> barrie jones is an awful commentator


Always has been, earlier on the Mexican clearly won a round and he said it was a clear Butler round even though Butler hardly through a punch.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

78-74 Ormond.

Matthews needs knockdowns or the stoppage.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Derry needs a ko


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Puts macklins performance against sturm into perspective?
> 
> And to think rob Palmer classed barker a whole league ahead of the likes of Macklin and Murray.
> 
> Fanboy behaviour at its worst





Kieran said:


> @Rob


Stupid comment. Obviously this fight changes that. BSed on records Barker was a level ahead of Macklin as of yesterday. Macklin is a level above Barker as of today.

I picked Sturm to win but via points. I think now Barkers win over Geale was a one of performance upon reflection.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

78-74 Ormond completely dominating since the 3rd round


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

7-1 Ormond, Derry barely won the first round on my card close to a shut out this. 

Ormond has dominated Derry like Coyle did, unless Derry pulls out a big KO he'll lose this clearly.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ormond reminding me of juan diaz.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Ormond promoted by Warren too?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Derry is coming to pieces now.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Ormond is beating him up.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Completely biased commentary once again, every channel every fight now


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> *Steve Bunce* ‏@bigdaddybunce1m
> Somebody tell me how the Ormond fight is going, please. I'm waiting for a cab in limbo. Thanks.


He didn't want to download the Boxnation app for an extra tenner on top of the normal subscription as well I take it?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> *He is?* I thought he was boxing really nicely and keeping out of the way of most of Ormond's punches.


Yes.


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

8-1, that little run Ormond does is quality haha.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ormond is earning major respects.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Rob said:


> Stupid comment. Obviously this fight changes that. BSed on records Barker was a level ahead of Macklin as of yesterday. Macklin is a level above Barker as of today.
> 
> I picked Sturm to win but via points. I think now Barkers win over Geale was a one of performance upon reflection.


Are you for real?

You are actually a moron and the definition of a shit, knows fuck all boxing fan.

After this fight and what you have just said, your opinion cannot be taken serious from now on.

Actually laughable. The worst kind if sports fan.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

88-83 ormond bet he gets robbed


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

In fairness the vast majority of his punches don't actually land, does hitting arms in a 10 punch combo class as winning a round clearly?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Is Ormond promoted by Warren too?


Pretty sure he is.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Stupid comment. Obviously this fight changes that. BSed on records Barker was a level ahead of Macklin as of yesterday. Macklin is a level above Barker as of today.
> 
> I picked Sturm to win but via points. I think now Barkers win over Geale was a one of performance upon reflection.


You said he beat Geale clearly (which he didn't), and Geale beat Sturm clearly (which he didn't), which meant Barker would beat Sturm and was clearly better than Macklin, despite the fact Macklin had a better single performance against Martinez, and didn't get flattened by Sturm. Unlike Barker.

This has been a terrible week for you on here. You change your rationale depending on your argument - sometimes it's "styles", sometimes it's "records". And you have the temerity to make out that you know more than most people on here.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Derry thinks he's won that :rofl


----------



## joegrundy (Jul 17, 2012)

9-1 Ormond, poor performance by Derry that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

mountainrobo said:


> In fairness the vast majority of his punches don't actually land, does hitting arms in a 10 punch combo class as winning a round clearly?


It's a criteria that doesn't exist in boxing scoring, but is apparently how we should score fights: throwing lots of punches, even if they don't land.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ormond won at least 8 rounds there

Now this will be a robbery if he doesnt win it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

98-92 Ormond.

Bet he gets robbed.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Incredible workrate from Ormond. Clear win for him, great performance too!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's a criteria that doesn't exist in boxing scoring, but is apparently how we should score fights: throwing lots of punches, even if they don't land.


How did you score it?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fair scorecards surprisingly.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

always good to see mathews lose

gone over to boxnation and takes a loss :yep


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Derry, classy as always in defeat!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was definitely the right result. Hopefully Ormond gets another big fight next. Him against Coyle would be excellent for the Hull show.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ormond is average, Derry should win comfortably.


:yep


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How did you score it?


Oh I had Ormond winning, that's not the issue. It's commentators going on about "out-working" someone, and it shouldn't ever be a factor in scoring a fight. All that matters is whether you are outlanding your opponent, but saying "Great burst of punches, none landed, but think how that looks!" sums up either how inept judges are, or how stupid people are about this sport.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Good and fair decision well done british boxing


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Ormond will win this


:deal


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Good and fair decision well done british boxing


Yeah, we can get the fights that mean fuck-all right, it's just when it really matters on the biggest stage we're completely inept.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> :yep


:lol:

Ormond has improved since the Appleby fight or maybe Derry just looked like shit, i don't know which one it is.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Oh I had Ormond winning, that's not the issue. It's commentators going on about "out-working" someone, and it shouldn't ever be a factor in scoring a fight. All that matters is whether you are outlanding your opponent, but saying "Great burst of punches, none landed, but think how that looks!" sums up either how inept judges are, or how stupid people are about this sport.


That's a nick halling special right there.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ormond has improved since the Appleby fight or maybe Derry just looked like shit, i don't know which one it is.


I think Ormond has improved and I also think he beat Appleby in a close decision. I'd still say he could fight at super feather he's quite small but Derry was the perfect opponent there. Big but doesnt use his reach , also a good name for Ormond.


----------



## Paddy85 (Oct 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Oh I had Ormond winning, that's not the issue. It's commentators going on about "out-working" someone, and it shouldn't ever be a factor in scoring a fight. All that matters is whether you are outlanding your opponent, but saying "Great burst of punches, none landed, but think how that looks!" sums up either how inept judges are, or how stupid people are about this sport.


Do you think Matthews was covering up for fun? Even when he was getting hit on the arms his head was getting moved around and he would have been feeling it. Of course a blocked jab from far out doesn't mean much and shouldn't count for much, but it's different when you're taking 5 or 6 punches on the ropes.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

With the talk about appleby just thought id mention he lost in 6 rounds tonight at york hall to a fighter with a record of 6-0.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=578922&cat=boxer


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> With the talk about appleby just thought id mention he lost in 6 rounds tonight at york hall to a fighter with a record of 6-0.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=578922&cat=boxer


Eddie should have got him for Luke Campbell. Said it ages ago.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Eddie should have got him for Luke Campbell. Said it ages ago.


x2.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I was the only person to pick Ormond in the prediction league...:yep


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> You said he beat Geale clearly (which he didn't), and Geale beat Sturm clearly (which he didn't), which meant Barker would beat Sturm and was clearly better than Macklin, despite the fact Macklin had a better single performance against Martinez, and didn't get flattened by Sturm. Unlike Barker.
> 
> This has been a terrible week for you on here. You change your rationale depending on your argument - sometimes it's "styles", sometimes it's "records". And you have the temerity to make out that you know more than most people on here.


1. If I said Barker clearly won, that means I score it clean to Barker, not that it was an easy fight or that he won by a wider margain.
2. I never said that it meant Barker would be Sturm. I predicted a Sturm points win in several places.
3. Macklins performance agaisnt Martinez being the best of both mens career is a matter of opinion. Not a fact.
4. I made my comments prior to the Barker v Sturm fight. Is my assessment of a fighter not aloud to change from fight to fight?

Macklin is a level above Barker.

The fact you take such an interest in everything I say....yet still just get confused, forget or simply make things up is bizarre.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> sturm v geale 2?


Sturm would win convincingly- he was all wrong in the build-up to their first fight. Not getting overboard, he still was given all he could handle with Macklin


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Who's first up on the Paulie card?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

dkos said:


> I was the only person to pick Ormond in the prediction league...:yep


Good call man :good


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Glad that stuffs over. Time for the real boxing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> You are actually a moron and the definition of a shit, knows fuck all boxing fan.
> 
> ...


Please explain why this is the case?

Before today I has the opinion that Barker was a level ahead of Macklin. That was wrong. How does this make the the worst kind of fan?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

dkos said:


> I was the only person to pick Ormond in the prediction league...:yep


i thought about it man but bottled it. fair play to you.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> With the talk about appleby just thought id mention he lost in 6 rounds tonight at york hall to a fighter with a record of 6-0.
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=578922&cat=boxer


What do you know about this kid? Seems a good win for a kid like this, but I don't know exactly how the fight went, so may we have the details?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> *FELIX STURM Points*
> ENZO MACCARINELLI Stoppage
> DERRY MATTHEWS Points
> ANTHONY DIRRELL Points
> ...


from the prediction league @Crean @dftaylor


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> i thought about it man but bottled it. fair play to you.


Yeah I thought about it too.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Not going very well so far to be honest rob.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> What do you know about this kid? Seems a good win for a kid like this, but I don't know exactly how the fight went, so may we have the details?


seen the result up on twitter, he said the result was harsh however appleby should be dealing with kids like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Not going very well so far to be honest rob.


with the prediction?

I got Enzo stoppage correct, Sturm on points half right, Matthews wrong.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Rigo will win on points.
Mack should stop his opponent if he doesn't take the foot off the pedal. The guy is there to be stopped.

Everyone had enzo on pts. Infact in the betting thread I was out by 1rd.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> from the prediction league @*Crean* @*dftaylor*


Clearly an edit


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, martin ward won the commonwealth bantamweight title in the toon with a shut out points win.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Rigo will win on points.
> Mack should stop his opponent if he doesn't take the foot off the pedal. The guy is there to be stopped.
> 
> Everyone had enzo on pts. Infact in the betting thread I was out by 1rd.


Wanna make an aviator bet on that?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Rob said:


> with the prediction?
> 
> I got Enzo stoppage correct, Sturm on points half right, Matthews wrong.


Sturm vs barker was 50-50. U picked the right guy but was totally wrong with how and why. I bet ur feeling is that the hometown judges would of done sturm a favour.

Wow! U predicted enzo to stop his opponent. Who didn't??


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Oh yeah, martin ward won the commonwealth bantamweight title in the toon with a shut out points win.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Rob said:


> Wanna make an aviator bet on that?


Which fight in particular?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rob said:


>


What that all about?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Sturm vs barker was 50-50. U picked the right guy but was totally wrong with how and why. I bet ur feeling is that the hometown judges would of done sturm a favour.
> 
> Wow! U predicted enzo to stop his opponent. Who didn't??


you said it wasn't going very well?

And you are wrong about the Barker v Sturm prediction. I said immediately after the Geale fight that Sturm would beat him when I assumed the fight was gonna be in London.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Agbeko is the epitomy of the TTG but I reckon Rigo might force a stoppage tonight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> 1. If I said Barker clearly won, that means I score it clean to Barker, not that it was an easy fight or that he won by a wider margain.
> 2. I never said that it meant Barker would be Sturm. I predicted a Sturm points win in several places.
> 3. Macklins performance agaisnt Martinez being the best of both mens career is a matter of opinion. Not a fact.
> 4. I made my comments prior to the Barker v Sturm fight. Is my assessment of a fighter not aloud to change from fight to fight?
> ...


It's not that I take a huge interest as such, just that you're such an easy mark.

Macklin isn't a "level above" based on tonight either. He's tougher clearly and has a more natural offensive game than Barker, but this loss simply proves that all of the UK guys are decent contenders if not quite world-beaters.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

At the end there Barker looked like Tony Thompson has paid him a late night visit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It's not that I take a huge interest as such, just that you're such an easy mark.
> 
> Macklin isn't a "level above" based on tonight either. He's tougher clearly and has a more natural offensive game than Barker, but this loss simply proves that all of the UK guys are decent contenders if not quite world-beaters.


I disagree.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> from the prediction league @Crean @dftaylor


What, do you want a cookie? Well done, you picked a points winner in his own country without anything on that prediction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Trippy said:


> At the end there Barker looked like Tony Thompson has paid him a late night visit.


ATG Post!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Trippy said:


> At the end there Barker looked like Tony Thompson has paid him a late night visit.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> What, do you want a cookie? Well done, you picked a points winner in his own country without anything on that prediction.


You said I picked Barker to win. You were mistaken. I was merely pointing that out to you.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Trippy said:


> At the end there Barker looked like Tony Thompson has paid him a late night visit.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

whats your predictions for tonights cards @dftaylor ??


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Rob said:


> you said it wasn't going very well?
> 
> And you are wrong about the Barker v Sturm prediction. I said immediately after the Geale fight that Sturm would beat him when I assumed the fight was gonna be in London.


Well, hardly something to be bragging about.

Yeah I was wrong about barker but I never expected that sturm to turn up. I thought he was a faded force, he wasn't. I also didn't realise barkers hip was so delicate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Khans suit!!!!!


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Trippy said:


> At the end there Barker looked like Tony Thompson has paid him a late night visit.


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Trippy said:


> At the end there Barker looked like Tony Thompson has paid him a late night visit.


lmao a winner here!!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bunce keeping it real.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Well, hardly something to be bragging about.
> 
> Yeah I was wrong about barker but I never expected that sturm to turn up. I thought he was a faded force, he wasn't. I also didn't realise barkers hip was so delicate.


i wasn't bragging about it. You were slating me and say I was doing badly, I pointed out that i was doing ok.

I always had a slight suspicion that Barkers win over Geale was a bit like when Leyton Orient beat Man United in the FA Cup. But I guess my judgment was clouded and I believed he was at that level. In the end it looks like Barker was a fringe world level guy, that put together a world class performance on a night when it really counted.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> whats your predictions for tonights cards @dftaylor ??


Based on talent and ability, Judah should beat Paulie tonight. But he's such a headcase that he probably won't. I can see Paulie pulling out a close decision.
Alexander will win a boring, grabby maul over Porter
Lara is a little one-dimensional and took a beating from Angulo, showing none of the evasive ability he's known for. Trout points I think - Austin is a very well-rounded fighter.

Rigo will take a points win, but the fight will probably be awful to watch because of Agbeko's physical dimensions - low expectations means I can only be surprised!
Macklin, if he's all there still, will get a stoppage win.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao dirrell lookin like a lost Taliban member.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Stupid comment. Obviously this fight changes that. BSed on records Barker was a level ahead of Macklin as of yesterday. Macklin is a level above Barker as of today.
> 
> I picked Sturm to win but via points. I think now Barkers win over Geale was a one of performance upon reflection.


Surely this fight raises question marks over your ability to assess a fighter's worth?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

For some reason I keep thinking Bika looks like a dinosaur.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Andre reduced to being a cheerleader in his brother's corner. This is sad.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

anyone got a shwotime stream?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Based on talent and ability, Judah should beat Paulie tonight. But he's such a headcase that he probably won't. I can see Paulie pulling out a close decision.
> Alexander will win a boring, grabby maul over Porter
> Lara is a little one-dimensional and took a beating from Angulo, showing none of the evasive ability he's known for. Trout points I think - Austin is a very well-rounded fighter.
> 
> ...


I can see Trout putting a bit of a boxing lesson on Lara. A bit like how Bradley beat Alexander, not a similar style fight, but clearly showing he is a class above.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao, hahahah here we go.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets go the Dog Dirrell 

Why the fuck do Boxnation not have Showtime production, wtf is this shit they have on? I want Khan


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if Dirrell won.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

showtime has khan as a chief commentator?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That Bika bodywork...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Trippy said:


> At the end there Barker looked like Tony Thompson has paid him a late night visit.


Bwahahaha, excellent.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

That was some WWE slam in thay round lol.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> I can see Trout putting a bit of a boxing lesson on Lara. A bit like how Bradley beat Alexander, not a similar style fight, but clearly showing he is a class above.


Lara is going to stop Trout


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh bollocks, we've got a shrieking woman in the crowd, I hope this ends early...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

super wild shots from bika.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Someone in the crowd needs to tell that bitch to STFU.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope this slag shuts up


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Someone in the crowd needs to tell that bitch to STFU.


dirrel's baby mama./


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Surely this fight raises question marks over your ability to assess a fighter's worth?


Perhaps, I am sure you could find an example of every poster getting it wrong. Remember over 50% of this forum felt that Nathan Cleverly going to outbox Kovalev because Kovalev was an inexperienced banger and Cleverly was a better boxing with a great chin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Lara is going to stop Trout


you wanna have a Churchhill avi again?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it just me that thinks Dirrell has schooled Bika so far?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> For some reason I keep thinking Bika looks like a dinosaur.


Nah, that's his bird.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

is bika the least skilled Champion in boxing? is there another world Champion who cant even throw a proper straight right?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bika's such a mentalist :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fucking ruffian. hope bika gets knocked out,


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Bika's such a mentalist :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> you wanna have a Churchhill avi again?


No. 50/50 fight for me. I dont bet on 50/50 fight. But Lara has the power to stop Trout I think. Both very decentboxer but Lara has the poer edge


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The BoxNation commentary is pretty ass so far.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I WANT SHOWTIME COMMENTARY WAH WAH :-(

DOG Dirrell is going to get this guy out of there soon


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

who da fuck is that woman??? lol


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Bika trying to land a lottery punch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Showtime have Khan. Mauro Ranallo keeps asking Khan for his opinion on things and he just comes out with the obvious.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrells boy in the crowd has been shouting "AND THE NEW" since the weigh in yesterday....:lol:


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Someone tell that whore to stfu.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

"And the noo" SHUT UP!

Good punching from Dirrell. Bika is so sloppy, but some good body shots at the end there.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika cant throw straight punches for shit.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Someone tell that whore to stfu.


imagine being there listening to that shit, lol.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

AND THE NEW :deal


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

3:1 for Dirrell


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bika's a dirty, uncoordinated mess of a fighter, but God do I love him. 

War Bika!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bika was doing some good work there.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This mean we have these knobs commentating for the night on Boxnation? I wanted King Khan.....:-(


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan reckons Bika's just "experienced" :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Khan reckons Bika's just "experienced" :lol:


oooooooohh bika down and fucked.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bika was winning that round and then, unsurprisingly, left himself open during an exchange. Ouch.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Dont think i have ever seen bika Hurt, is Anthony considered better than Andre Dirrell


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

10 of my 11 fold accys going to come isnt it, damn you Barker  1200!!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I find it shocking how some trainers throw out what they did wrong as soon as they get to the corner. For fuck sake, anyone with a brain knows that the fighter won't really start listening until the end because his brain is scrambled.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck this cunt coming back.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sparky said:


> Dont think i have ever seen bika Hurt, is Anthony considered better than Andre Dirrell


Considerably better power for sure.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what a fight!!!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Good fight this.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Christ!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Round of the year!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

One of the rounds of the year! 

Great fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:2 rounds for me.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What a fucking round.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Brilliant round!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

What a round


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Dont think i have ever seen bika Hurt, is Anthony considered better than Andre Dirrell


Codrington hurt him pretty badly in the Contender final. Great fight that one, before Bika stopped him late.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Great round! LOL at Bika swinging away like a madman.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Direll can't let Bika tee off on his body like that.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Dirrell needs to throw more.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if "Psycho Bika" is a mispronunciation or if it's intentional but either way it's the best thing to come out of this commentary team thus far.:lol:


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Bika was winning that round and then, unsurprisingly, left himself open during an exchange. Ouch.


I'd favour Degale strongly over either of these two, what do you think DFT?

These two stand at mid range and just take turns hitting each other for the most part, very little use of feints. Degale is a level above them at setting up his attacks I reckon. He's a lot sharper. They look pondrous on the inside as well, no idea about how to lean and use weight to create openings.

The standard here is poor, Bika's slipped a lot and that's a factor.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Imagine froch vs bika. It would be intense while it lasted!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:3 for me (plus Knock down for Dirrell).


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Dirrell is a little more willing to stay on the inside than his brother, but is just a fucking clueless about actually fighting versus fencing.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kevin Cunningham giving Bika all this advice. He's taking none of it on board :lol:


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> Imagine froch vs bika. It would be intense while it lasted!


It would be a pub fight with Froch easily coming out on top. He's a lot cuter (no ****) than Bika who's slipped since Calzaghe.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

It's an embarrassment that this is for a world title. Very poor skills.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Dirrell not fighting like he wants the title.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

good thing about boxnation, no adverts between rounds.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:4 Bika just outworking him. Dont get why Dirrell isnt throwing punches.just whe he gets taggd he throws


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Wouldn't be surprised if the Alien stepped into his futuristic weight reduction device and cherry picked the winner.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Shocked Quartz said:


> It's an embarrassment that this is for a world title. Very poor skills.


They should learn from Carl Froch


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:5 in rounds for Bika. Dont get what Dirrells plan is. He doesnt throw enough


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> I'd favour Degale strongly over either of these two, what do you think DFT?
> 
> These two stand at mid range and just take turns hitting each other for the most part, very little use of feints. Degale is a level above them at setting up his attacks I reckon. He's a lot sharper. They look pondrous on the inside as well, no idea about how to lean and use weight to create openings.
> 
> The standard here is poor, Bika's slipped a lot and that's a factor.


DeGale can put together very nice little flurries and I think Bika's wide shots would let him really shine for a few rounds. James can't punch hard though, so he'd need to weather the inevitable rally down the stretch, but I agree he could beat him.

Dirrell looks to be very low output and has a negative style, so I think DeGale could have his way with him.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> They should learn from Carl Froch


Looking ungainly and being unskilled aren't the same thing.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Bika fight like carl


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> They should learn from Carl Froch


Hahahahaha


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

that mother fucking woman is driving me nuts.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bika's winning this simply by being willing to fight. Dirrell is awful...


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

My boy Victor is in the crowd :bbb


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:6 Same old Story for me.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Dirrell's corner is truly awful...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dr shaw-hi about to get a call.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> DeGale can put together very nice little flurries and I think Bika's wide shots would let him really shine for a few rounds. James can't punch hard though, so he'd need to weather the inevitable rally down the stretch, but I agree he could beat him.
> 
> Dirrell looks to be very low output and has a negative style, so I think DeGale could have his way with him.


Degale would go the distance, he's got the chin for it, rally or no rally. There's something about his arrogance that tells me he's got stuff in reserve that we haven't seen yet. A world title shot against one of these two would be a dream for him.

I like Degale, that I Film interview where he took Kugan for a Nando's won me over.

Also thought he gave a good assessment of Froch-Groves.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahaha dr shaw-hi !


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought he was going to do what Andre does. :lol:


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanatos said:


> My boy Victor is in the crowd :bbb


Your boy Victor's a dick. He ruined a boozed up night VS Mayweather for me when he looked to be posing a few questions. He loves just being there and doesn't care about the win.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

If anyone could hook me up with some Showtime action I would owe you one greatly, I'm not up for listening to these dudes anymore.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

What is Bika doing?! If that is a legit low blow, it’s stupidly stupid. He could have lost his title due to his lack of discipline.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Cant believe this is for the WBC title!
Good scrap tho


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Lol at bika! Fucking nutter.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

What is going on in this fight it's total shite.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bika is a dirty cunt, wish some Duran esque street brawler fought him at his own game and beat him up with dirty shots.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Bika should have this. Dirrell is pretty dumb


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

''He's an idiot.''

No, he's a Shit Cunt.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Dirrell is a pussy. What is with that pathetic family?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

114-112 Bika 

"He's an idiot" :lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

*Dan Rafael* ‏@danrafaelespn8m
My ears are bleeding from the woman screaming for Dirrell. #boxing


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Andre and Anthony is like a cunt-off competition for who can be the biggest knob.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Really don’t like Dirrell. Didn’t throw enough punches for me. This fight could go either way. I think Degale beats both of these.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Also, the referee should have warned Dirrell for grabbing hold constantly.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

AND THE NEW.......:deal 

Fuck the piece of shit commentators on Boxnation , fucking disgraceful


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

DeGale would comfortably beat either on this evidence IMO.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Danny said:


> Andre and Anthony is like a cunt-off competition for who can be the biggest knob.


This.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> Andre and Anthony is like a cunt-off competition for who can be the biggest knob.


Bikia is a dirty bastard should have been docked more ......


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> AND THE NEW.......:deal
> 
> Fuck the piece of shit commentators on Boxnation , fucking disgraceful


You are weird, Mugsy.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Bika/Froch would be the clumsiest fight ever.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Arms up, trunks down, judges, please fuck Dirrell in the brown.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I really hope dirrell loses. What a knob


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> DeGale would comfortably beat either on this evidence IMO.


I seriously doubt it. These guys hit HARD and are way more savvy and experienced.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Its coming boys.....

AND THE NEW :deal


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I seriously doubt it. These guys hit HARD and are way more savvy and experienced.


agrees.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Bika/Froch would be the clumsiest fight ever.


Froch would look like a master boxer... says a lot about Bika


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Why the fuck is Andre walking around the ring shouting "And new!". What a cunt he is. Fuck that whole family.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Draw hahaha


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck sake.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

ROBBERY


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Without the point deduction, Bika would have had that. Thank fuck Dirrell didn't win it.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

serves them right!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

woahhhhhhhh what a first round in korobov edwards fight!!!!!!!


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I seriously doubt it. These guys hit HARD and are way more savvy and experienced.


Savvy? Are you fucking joking? The level of boxing skill was atrocious, it was just basic.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Who made Joe Pasquale a judge for fuck's sake???


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Savvy? Are you fucking joking? The level of boxing skill was atrocious, it was just basic.


Savvy in there own way, of what they know. They are good at what they do.


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Its coming boys.....
> 
> AND THE NEW :deal


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Savvy in *there* own way, of what they know. They are good at what they do.


*their.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Claypole said:


> Who made Joe Pasquale a judge for fuck's sake???


:lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> *their.


I knew I fucked up there and that you'd be the one to pick it out. :lol:


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Why the fuck is Andre walking around the ring shouting "And new!". What a cunt he is. Fuck that whole family.


It's not just him (look in this thread!)


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> ROBBERY


You don't win rounds when you throw nothing. You certainly don't win a round when you actually run away for your opponent.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it just me or is 110:116 a joke Card?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I knew I fucked up there and that you'd be the one to pick it out. :lol:


Normally I let these things go now, but for you, Laz, I made an exception.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Disgraceful, immediate rematch. Someone spark this Boxnation commentary , what a pair of innocent cunts.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Is it just me or is 110:116 a joke Card?


It's someone who apparently scores fights based on giving points to the guy who gets bullied around the ring. Or maybe they were so impressed by the knockdown that they just watched Dirrell.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I seriously doubt it. These guys hit HARD and are way more savvy and experienced.


DeGale has never shown to be bothered by power in the past though, he's also difficult to hit clean when he's focused and moving well and has the activity to negate his opponent's power by keeping them busy and lowering their output. DeGale is showing improvements with every fight and gaining that experience, he's probably still a fight or 2 off but by the end of the year I'd like to see him challenging Bika.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Savvy in there own way, of what they know. They are good at what they do.


Bika's got by on toughness and conditioning, in terms of boxing ability he demonstrated no real skill in this fight. That will be the key issue against Degale. Bika isn't savvy at world level because he never has a plan B, which he would have if he was a truly savvy boxer/fighter/pugilist/martial artist/brawler.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Disgraceful, immediate rematch. Someone spark this Boxnation commentary , what a pair of innocent cunts.


Cry cry cry.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny said:


> DeGale would comfortably beat either on this evidence IMO.


Well Bika is a caveman. But who know how DeGale would deal with that style? Bika pushed Dirrell around and Dirrell looked very big.
Nobody thinks Bika is a better boxer then DeGeale. He also was not the better boxer against Periban and Dirrell. But his style can be very hard to deal with.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

You don't win rounds with ineffective aggression, hitting arms and hitting behind the head. Clean punches score, and Dirrell landed the clean punches.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Too much cockney for one sofa.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Well Bika is a caveman. But who know how DeGale would deal with that style? Bika pushed Dirrell around and Dirrell looked very big.
> Nobody thinks Bika is a better boxer then DeGeale. He also was not the better boxer against Periban and Dirrell. But his style can be very hard to deal with.


Degale would mug this cunt. He's hungry as fuck for this opportunity, a dream for him. He can beat him in different ways, Bika's only got one.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> You don't win rounds with ineffective aggression, hitting arms and hitting behind the head. Clean punches score, and Dirrell landed the clean punches.


Dirrell dindt land many punches either. Because he hardly threw punches.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> You don't win rounds with ineffective aggression, hitting arms and hitting behind the head. Clean punches score, and Dirrell landed the clean punches.


Did you miss all of Bika's bodywork?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Immediate rematch? No thanks.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bikia is a thug. Another caveman that George Groves will finish, just like he finished Carl Froch.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Degale would mug this cunt. He's hungry as fuck for this opportunity, a dream for him. He can beat him in different ways, Bika's only got one.


Don't call Bika a cunt. He's a proper fighter and a very hard worker. No support system, no favours, the man grafted his way to a title belt and has given everyone he's faced hell. DeGale's a spoilt little brat - but he has an opportunity to show his grit against Bika.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Switching to the HBO card after Trout/Lara. Cba with Alexander/Porter at 3am.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hot damn I didn't even know Santa Cruz-Seda was happening, that tickles my cockles to no end. Great match-up. Added to G-Brones on the same card, yaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Switching to the HBO card after Trout/Lara. Cba with Alexander/Porter at 3am.


if i see 2 hugs by devon then im going to switch over aswell


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Don't call Bika a cunt. He's a proper fighter and a very hard worker. No support system, no favours, the man grafted his way to a title belt and has given everyone he's faced hell. DeGale's a spoilt little brat - but he has an opportunity to show his grit against Bika.


Touche, I've had too much to drink. I didn't mean to be disrespectful. I'm a Degale fan ATM. I really rated Bika a few years ago, I thought he put up a great showing against Ward. But he's a shadow of that now.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Haha Lara really doesn't like Trout.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

think lara stops trout.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

The question that everyone wants answered is "will Mark Tibbs manage to string a sentence together before the end of the night?"


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

If Lara handles Trout wtf does that say about Canelo.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

This is a proper fight on now. I reckon Trout will get a 9-3 type decision.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Anthony Dirrell would clown Carl Froch just like his brother did. Even whole families are beating Caveman Carl LOL


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Touche, I've had too much to drink. I didn't mean to be disrespectful. I'm a Degale fan ATM. I really rated Bika a few years ago, I thought he put up a great showing against Ward. But he's a shadow of that now.


If somebody had taught that man some basic technique, he'd be just like Carl Froch. Except his country would love him for it


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

I have money on the draw for three of the fights tonight, but only had Bika straight for the Dirrell fight without a classic 'Dwyer straddle'. 

This is why I don't usually gamble.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> If Lara handles Trout wtf does that say about Canelo.


He's a product of marketing and promotion.

My boy Lara has this.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> If somebody had taught that man some basic technique, he'd be just like Carl Froch. Except his country would love him for it


Possibly so, he might even have better raw attributes than Carl to be fair. But the basics aren't there, his stance is just a joke for example. No balance or ability to move well from offence to defence and vice versa.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxnation commentators are cunts!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

These commentators are idiots!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara's a cracking fighter


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

2-0 Lara


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why oh why cant we have Showtime commentary.

This is the 3rd show tonight were the commentators have been utter absolute cunts.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Could Lara realistically beat Floyd?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

These chess matches at this time of night are hard to watch, think I'm gonna make a sandwich


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Possibly so, he might even have better raw attributes than Carl to be fair. But the basics aren't there, his stance is just a joke for example. No balance or ability to move well from offence to defence and vice versa.


No offence to Cameroon, but I am staggered he got to the Olympics. He is just about the complete opposite of what made a good amateur in the days before the recent shake-up. Of course he makes up for this by being a warrior, cut from the same cloth from Carl Froch


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This is awful.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I enjoy these chess matches..like a cat vs snake.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Could Lara realistically beat Floyd?


He poses him stylistically probably his hardest fight still available . But theres no money in it so I cant see it happening. If Lara bet Canelo however.....


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> This is awful.


Wait until Screaming Devon comes on....ugh


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Got to imagine Lara will have a lot more experience against rangy boxer southpaws. These commentators are awful


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

WOW, Lara dominating, I picked this wrong it seems. Haven't seen much of Lara, based my prediction off the Angulo fight too much. 3-1-0


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Really awful.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lara = Sweet Pea atsch @Slip


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

these commentators are terrible.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This is not what you need at half 2 in the morning


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> WOW, Lara dominating, I picked this wrong it seems. Haven't seen much of Lara, based my prediction off the Angulo fight too much. 3-1-0


I wouldn't call pot-shotting then dancing around the ring "dominating", but he is winning.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Lara = Sweet Pea atsch @Slip


where is my boy slip??been awol?


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Put my money on Trout decision thinking it'd go his way in a close fight. Regretting that decision think I should;ve gone draw


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Trout has to pull a Lamont style mid-fight change of tactics and do something he hasn't really done before and become the aggressor, really apply the pressure. Lara is just slightly faster both in foot and hand speed, slightly better defence, slightly better head movement.

This is Lara's fight to lose now.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure why this fight was even made, was there demand for it? Yeah their both world class but I'd fancy either to beat anyone but Mayweather and obviously decisioning money man Canelo. Should be a legit world title on the line their getting paid fuck all.

Darren Barker getting paid 15 times as much as these guys tonight.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

We're all saying this is a great night of boxing but Korobov stinking the joint out (post round 1) and Lara-Trout isn't riveting though...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

It's becoming apparent after the first 4 rounds that Lara is definitely the more naturally skilled of the two. He has a greater sense of timing and range while Trout is relying on his athleticism a lot. He's managed to land a couple of nice right hands so far by stepping to the right after Lara has come in with a 1-2 and blocked off his exit route back outside, but overall Lara has had the cleaner and more effective work.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what's khan saying>?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> This is not what you need at half 2 in the morning


Don't worry, Devon's up next!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

whats with comparing looks to other boxers?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

These rounds are horribly tight, and horrible to watch, but Lara is getting the sharper punches in. Not sure what Trout is doing trying to box with Lara.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I wouldn't call pot-shotting then dancing around the ring "dominating", but he is winning.


On round by round scoring I think he is dominating at the moment, he's got Trout's measure. It's a close but clear advantage a bit like Rigo - Donaire IMO.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

These are the sort of clowns who belong on their own shit youtube radio show that no one listens to.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Are these commentators even boxing fans?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> These rounds are horribly tight, and horrible to watch, but Lara is getting the sharper punches in. Not sure what Trout is doing trying to box with Lara.


Yeah. He's got to change it up. At the moment he's banging his head against the wall.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Trout
Lara
Rigo
Alexander
Korobov
Bika

Not the most exciting fighters many would say..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

was Trout hurt there?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Yeah. He's got to change it up. At the moment he's banging his head against the wall.


And Lara's left hand.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Horrible to watch seriously?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Austin Trout's wife is beautiful. I follow her on IG.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

You moany bastards complaining about Bikia-Dirrell, thats Gatti-Ward compared to this


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Andy lee wears some awful Shite sometimes.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Trout
> Lara
> Rigo
> Alexander
> ...


I'm hearing you mate. I should be seeing Theo Parrish at Plastic People tonight but this girl cancelled on me. We've re-scheduled for Thursday and I'm going to make her pay sexually if we don't get our money's worth tonight.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Don't worry, Devon's up next!


Fuck it Im off to bed I would rather be waterboarded than suffer this torture


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

HBO card just about to start. Macklin v Russ & Kirkland v Tapia should be entertaining until this and the alexander v porter fight have finished.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

rosie perez..Boricua mami chula!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rosie Perez, still would


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Fuck it Im off to bed I would rather be waterboarded than suffer this torture


FUCKING PUSSY good riddance.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Rosie Perez >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I love Rosie Perez so much. Still top 10. Don't even care.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Anyone else enjoying the tactical game here? Trout vs Lara?

Commentators are kinda annoyingme, same goes for the crowd.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

She looks like my next door neighbor, and funnily enough, her name is Rosie too.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

looking to switch to sky sports 1.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Macklins brother the biggest tag a long in boxing? what does he actually do


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The Rosie Perez love is way ott. Wow some almost mainstream American celeb likes boxing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Is Macklins brother the biggest tag a long in boxing? what does he actually do


Eh Lee Froch


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

paulie looks down and depressed.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Trout is getting schooled here.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Crean said:


> Anyone else enjoying the tactical game here? Trout vs Lara?
> 
> Commentators are kinda annoyingme, same goes for the crowd.


Think we're in the minority mate


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yeah I'm quite enjoying Lara's performance in particular to be honest. He kind of reawakens and arouses the boxing hipster within me. A defensively good southpaw who is minimalist offensively? Mmmmmm I'll have that.



Ishy said:


> The Rosie Perez love is way ott. Wow some almost mainstream American celeb likes boxing.


I didn't even know she like boxing until like 6 months ago, but I've loved her since I was like 5. Don't hurt me, Ishy. Don't do it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> paulie looks down and depressed.


Broner took his belt and his girl.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mack coming out like some assassin.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Bendy said:


> Think we're in the minority mate


Having said that I'm switching to the Macklin fight now.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Is Macklins brother the biggest tag a long in boxing? what does he actually do


He does a bit of training himself. He's training a Brummy lad Michael Rooney who turned pro not long ago.

With regards to his brother? Not much, I'm guessing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

*The fighting pride of Ireland*

from Birmingham.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Think I'll dodge this thread til morning wanna watch the HBO card without knowing results tomorrow


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Trout has fought like a complete idiot. Lara is completely one-dimensional, but he's incredible at that one dimension. So trying to beat him at that dimension is absolutely retarded.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mack needs to calm down.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Rob said:


> *The fighting pride of Ireland*
> 
> from Birmingham.


You have issues mate.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I didn't even know she like boxing until like 6 months ago, but I've loved her since I was like 5. Don't hurt me, Ishy. Don't do it.


:lol: That's fine then Pab. I'm mainly on about Showtime and these boxing journos who are all 'wow, let's see what Rosie Perez thinks about this fight". It's like nerds discovering a cool kid shares one of their interests.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Crean said:


> Anyone else enjoying the tactical game here? Trout vs Lara?
> 
> Commentators are kinda annoyingme, same goes for the crowd.


Two issues. I'll take them in reverse order...

1)This is why Jim Watt is good, he can put some emotion into a fight, even one as tepid as this.

2) Remember, this is a prize fight, not some fencing contest. What we're seeing here is like a boring football match where the teams cancel each other out. The difference here is that these guys have more power to effect change. Trout is clearly behind yet still just stays in the same mode. It's a boring pattern and it's just repeating. That is not an enjoyable tactical battle because the tactics are just being repeated.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone replace Khan with a tape player. :lol:


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Macklin has been at the john Duddy school of boxing iit seems 

Calm down man


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahhahahaha is he that bad? nevermind replying!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Who are the sky commentators?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mack in a rough fight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> hahahhahahaha is he that bad? nevermind replying!


He's not bad at times, but he's no natural commentator, let's put it that way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

2-0 Russ. Macklin looking a level below Darren Barker right now :yep


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> He's not bad at times, but he's no natural commentator, let's put it that way.


I hear that.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

First sensible thing these commentators have said Trout is aimless in there


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Macklin is gonna lose this if he's not careful


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Who are the sky commentators?


don't know who's the lead but Alex Arthur is the co commentator


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

The was half genius haf suicide from Trout!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Trout knocked down in the 11th


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

ChipChair said:


> don't know who's the lead but Alex Arthur is the co commentator


Step up from Halling.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

2-1 mack


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Doesn't look so good for Canelo this. GBP need to match Lara against come forward fighters if they have any genuine interest in building him up.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

trout is fucked. OPver1


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

3-0 Russ


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

HBO playing clips of Larry Merchant interviewing Mandela back in the day. Cool.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> 2-1 mack


What the fuck?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

mack getting him in the 4th.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Macklin should get to this guy. 3-1 Russ


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Rob said:


> What the fuck?


Ur not even watching the fight. You've just commented about the trout fight mid round in the mack fight.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

117-112 lara


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

3-1 mack.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

man Lara almost stopped Trout as I hoped. Just a very accurate Puncher who has good power if he lands clean.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

3-1 mack


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

quick breakdown of the macklin fight lads just turned over


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This guy is nice and rangey though..he looks massive too


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Macklin is hurt, he's getting stopped here i think


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Macklin is hurt, he's getting stopped here i think


?????????????


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Macklin is hurt, he's getting stopped here i think


When did he get hurt?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Lara wins 118-109, 117-110 x 2,


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> When did he get hurt?


he didnt..


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

If Lara fights and beats Alvarez, that could be a real fight for Mayweather.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

5 weeks notice, forgot about that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> Ur not even watching the fight. You've just commented about the trout fight mid round in the mack fight.


Wrong!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

This reminds me of that fight in 'the fighter' with the guy who just got off the couch


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> If Lara fights and beats Alvarez, that could be a real fight for Mayweather.


He would beat him. Alvarez dont has the workrate and legs to beat Lara. But this fight wont happen I think


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Macklin shouldn't be resorting to headbutts against a guy like this. He could have had a point deducted for that.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This Russ guy is quite handy to be fair..


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Trout came in crouching and leaning to the left with his right hand at chest height, _and then_ brought it even lower while moving forward to throw the jab. Left ample opportunity for Lara to hit him with that left hand and he could have found himself getting stopped had there been more time left in the round. Lara was content with coasting the 12th and not trying to finish the job. Really impressive performance from him, Trout took far too long to change up what he was doing in there though, it was clear from early enough that Lara was going to best him at his own game.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

3-3


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Jack said:


> Macklin shouldn't be resorting to headbutts against a guy like this. He could have had a point deducted for that.


What u mean a guy like this?

He's undefeated and looks pretty handy to be fair. For all we know he could go on to great things..


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

4-2 mack


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> This Russ guy is quite handy to be fair..


Think your watching both fights and getting all tall lanky black guys confused. Bit racist!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't be surprised one bit if Porter beats him guys.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Crean said:


> 4-2 mack


How the hell could you score the first 4 to Macklin.....then the last 2 to Russ????


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Crean said:


> What u mean a guy like this?
> 
> He's undefeated and looks pretty handy to be fair. For all we know he could go on to great things..


I'm not sure about that, mate. His defence is poor and whenever he backs up, he's there to be hit clean because he just goes back in dead straight lines. He's got a long way to go.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Think your watching both fights and getting all tall lanky black guys confused. Bit racist!


Do you try to be a prick or does it come naturally to you?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Devon, I'm blatantly on performance enhancing drugs, Alexander in the HOUSE


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Jack said:


> I'm not sure about that, mate. His defence is poor and whenever he backs up, he's there to be hit clean because he just goes back in dead straight lines. He's got a long way to go.


I'm not saying he looks like a world beater, but he's a young undefeated pro who has taken a massive step up in class early in his career and he looks ok in there. Nice jabs to be fair.

If we assume he is a work in progress, then I'm impressed with him as a 14 fight novice.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sky sports talkin about rocky 3.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Devon, I'm blatantly on performance enhancing drugs, Alexander in the HOUSE


It's one of the less catchy names, but it does sum up how long his fights feel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> I'm not sure about that, mate. His defence is poor and whenever he backs up, he's there to be hit clean because he just goes back in dead straight lines. He's got a long way to go.


He is a Macklin fanboy. Just hyping him up so that it doesnt look to bad that Macklin didnt stop him like he said.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Trout came in crouching and leaning to the left with his right hand at chest height, _and then_ brought it even lower while moving forward to throw the jab. Left ample opportunity for Lara to hit him with that left hand and he could have found himself getting stopped had there been more time left in the round. Lara was content with coasting the 12th and not trying to finish the job. Really impressive performance from him, Trout took far too long to change up what he was doing in there though, it was clear from early enough that Lara was going to best him at his own game.


Bit naive really considering everyone knows what Lara is good at. They should've come in with a plan B through D, didn't notice much in the corner either


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

If mack wants he can stop this guy.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It's one of the less catchy names, but it does sum up how long his fights feel.


I don't want to pay out on a libel bill but he's one of those guys who just throws at a tempo with a consistency that screams drugs cheat. Also recovers from a big shot instantly, like he did from Porter in that round.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Lad is gassing bad here..


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Macklin is standing off this guy too much, as soon as he comes forward and puts his shots together, Russ looks out of sorts and a bit unsteady when hit by clean power punches.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bendy said:


> Bit naive really considering everyone knows what Lara is good at. They should've come in with a plan B through D, didn't notice much in the corner either


My pick for Trout to win was on his wider range of styles that he can use, while Lara is really just a box-puncher who focuses on the "box" part. But it turned out that he wanted to outbox a guy who is absolutely superb at that aspect of his game, which was never going to end well.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Porter 1-0.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

6-2 mack


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> I don't want to pay out on a libel bill but he's one of those guys who just throws at a tempo with a consistency that screams drugs cheat. Also recovers from a big shot instantly, like he did from Porter in that round.


And like a lot of drug users, his depth perception is all fucked cause he seems to hit the air a lot while shouting. And like ALL drug users he loves a cuddle.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The fights on Showtime have been awful tonight. It's a shame because they've all been competitive but just really poor to watch.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

6-3 mack


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

And that's being generous to Russ.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Alexander hurt but he's holding on. The referee should be looking at taking a point already because his holding is a fucking joke.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> The fights on Showtime have been awful tonight. It's a shame because they've all been competitive but just really poor to watch.


Lara vs Trout was poor to watch?
:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> The fights on Showtime have been awful tonight. It's a shame because they've all been competitive but just really poor to watch.


The Lara-Trout fight had "painful" written all over it. Bizarre fight to make.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Like I said..


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> The fights on Showtime have been awful tonight. It's a shame because they've all been competitive but just really poor to watch.


Which is still twice as better as your King put on for his PPV extravaganza/


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander getting battered here


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

No idea how Alexander stayed on his feet. Wowzers.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> And like a lot of drug users, his depth perception is all fucked cause he seems to hit the air a lot while shouting. And like ALL drug users he loves a cuddle.


OK I've had a few, I know you're trying to take the piss. It's just a feeling I've got, maybe I'm right maybe I'm wrong. The Purdy fight made me suspect him, he always throws full power, lots of other fighters don't do this because it takes too much energy. Also, it's the way he recovers so quickly like in this round. Johnny Nelson spoke about this in his book.

Alexander won't get KO'd in this fight let me tell you that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

props to laz!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Huge round for Porter. Alexander badly hurt several times but managed to hold on. The referee needs to take a point if the holding continues in the next round because Porter is at a disadvantage. Without the holding then, I think he'd have stopped Alexander.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

7-3 mack.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

who the fuck are the box nation commentators they are terrible


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> OK I've had a few, I know you're trying to take the piss. It's just a feeling I've got, maybe I'm right maybe I'm wrong. The Purdy fight made me suspect him, he always throws full power, lots of other fighters don't do this because it takes too much energy. Also, it's the way he recovers so quickly like in this round. Johnny Nelson spoke about this in his book.
> 
> Alexander won't get KO'd in this fight let me tell you that.


I'm just playing, but I agree with you. He's a roid rage freak, from his forehead to his lack of intelligence and poor hand-eye coordination.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Fuck sake my cable & internet both out!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Like I ALWAYS said, Alexander does great against people with an inferior skill set. Anything slightly higher and he's fucked.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

khans worst nightmare here.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

97-93 mack


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Alexander looks like complete garbage

why did khan and brook duck this guy?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> And like a lot of drug users, his depth perception is all fucked cause he seems to hit the air a lot while shouting. And like ALL drug users he loves a cuddle.


Boy do I know all about wanting hugs. I have a new-found empathy for Alexander right about now.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Alexander looks like complete garbage
> 
> why did khan and brook duck this guy?


Brook wouldnt beat Alexander.
Porter would have knocked out Brook by now.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Alexander looks like complete garbage
> 
> why did khan and brook duck this guy?


you think khan would take care of him?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Porter's really improved - or Alexander is just pish, which is equally possible. Devon just sits back and lets Porter smack him!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Porter's really improved - or Alexander is just pish, which is equally possible. Devon just sits back and lets Porter smack him!


No mate, this is Alexander.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'm just playing, but I agree with you. He's a roid rage freak, from his forehead to his lack of intelligence and poor hand-eye coordination.


Forgive me monsieur, forehead?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I've always said Andy lee would stop mack, and I still think he would.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Boy do I know all about wanting hugs. I have a new-found empathy for Alexander right about now.


*hugs*


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Forgive me monsieur, forehead?


Massive, overdeveloped, the way that the skull seems to change shape when its owner is on the juice.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

and you the new champion..


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Brook wouldnt beat Alexander.
> Porter would have knocked out Brook by now.


He wouldn't, Alexander's all about conditioning. Brook would get taken out halfway or later.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Massive, overdeveloped, the way that the skull seems to change shape when its owner is on the juice.


OK, I didn't know that was a phenomenon.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Kirkland already in the shit.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Forgive me monsieur, forehead?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Andy Lee seriously has the coolest voice ever. It doesn't disappoint in person, either. He needs to release a range of audiobooks, I don't care what the content is, just take my money and get in my ears.



dftaylor said:


> *hugs*


I love when people know how to take a hint <3


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

switched to sky sports, Kirkland getting worked.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Kirkland is very fucking basic

Looks tired already ffs


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Shocked Quartz said:


> He wouldn't, Alexander's all about conditioning. Brook would get taken out halfway or later.


I mean Porter vs Brook. No way Brook is taking these shots Alexander did. And I dont think Brook would do much better then Alexander.
As for Alexander vs Brook. Well its easy to say Brook would beat Alexander when Alexander is fighting a real good guy and Brook is only fighting guys like Senchenko and Carson Jones.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Kirkland likes a dog fight. I wouldn't be surprised if he comes back to win this.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Bit better this rd 2 for Kirkland.

Still a bit basic and Sloppy


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Tapia is an idiot. Just fucking jab, double jab and throw the odd hook, circle to the left


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This is brutal - I remember years back I said that Alexander looked great against Urango because he had slow feet and Devon could always get to a distance he was safe at. But he was always limited and susceptible to even basic pressure - Kotelnik, Bradley, Matthysse all made him look dreadful. 

He has a crazy punch output, but most of those are hitting air. He doesn't have any timing, he doesn't deliver his punches properly and he can't counter well with a mobile opponent. Porter is taking Alexander to pieces because he's using his feet and not letting Devon work at his optimum range.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This is entertaining


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> I mean Porter vs Brook. No way Brook is taking these shots Alexander did. And I dont think Brook would do much better then Alexander.
> As for Alexander vs Brook. Well its easy to say Brook would beat Alexander when Alexander is fighting a real good guy and Brook is only fighting guys like Senchenko and Carson Jones.


Sorry, I misread what you wrote initially. What we're witnessing here is two performance enhanced athletes who would have a massive advantage over, and beat, Brook. This fight has just been a joke. It's like watching mutants scrap away with no skill.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Amateur hour, but entertaining


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

these two are both fucked after 3 rounds


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Incredible fight.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This fight can't go the distance like this.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Non-stop Arum pun-cheese in here after the first round. Craziness .


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

@Crean

So how did Macklin win?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

OK, the Kirkland fight is what things look like when you don't use PEDs.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ann Wolfe is fucking nuts :lol:


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Ann Wolfe has nuts :lol:


fixed


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what did anne say?


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This tapia guy is just stupid..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

"And refereeing the professional bludgeoning tonight is Steve "Squeamish" Smoger!"


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Corner should throw in the towel. He is not going to win.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Ann Wolfe is fucking nuts :lol:


She has Kirkland's nuts!


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

What a surprise, Alexander + Porter looking fresh as daisys. #BlatantDrugCheats .


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what did anne say?


After round 3: You took his nuts, now take his heart!
Round 4: This is your destiny n*****, now go kick his motherfucking ass!

:lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

There's no point in letting Tapia continue. He's a good fighter but pull him out so he can come again. This fight is too tough on him.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahahah sick!!


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Stupid corner


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

hsnap


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Kirkland is a nasty bastard.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What were they playing it? Should have been stopped sooner. Smoger let him take two or three shots too many.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Kirkland is a nasty bastard.


Brutal.

I'm gutted about Darren though


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

What the fuck was Smogger doing there! Tapia is knocked out and he trys to stop the fight by tapping on Kirklands shoulder!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

AND THE NEW......:deal


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

And the new!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Teeto said:


> Brutal.
> 
> I'm gutted about Darren though


I'm not gutted about it - I like Sturm. He's a decent guy and a hard worker.

Sorry, Kirkland's nickname is so wonderfully un-PC!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh gawd Smoger's stoppage was absolute ass, poor dude Tapia took more damage after he was stopped and put his hands down than in the flurry that led to it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

devon lost?? hahahaha


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Tapia really doesn't look ok.

He still seems lethargic and dead in the eyes.

Ref and corner were a disgrace.

The ref tickles Kirkland on the arm to stop him and doesn't shout anything. How about shouting 'break' or 'stop fighting' you fat cunt.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Oh gawd Smoger's stoppage was absolute ass, poor dude Tapia took more damage after he was stopped and put his hands down than in the flurry that led to it.


It was the laziesy stoppage I have ever seen!


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'm not gutted about it - I like Sturm. He's a decent guy and a hard worker.
> 
> Sorry, Kirkland's nickname is so wonderfully un-PC!


:lol:

I've always been a huge Barker fan. I like Sturm though, got nothing against him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Couple of decent upsets so far. Didn't see Lara doing that to Trout, or Porter really battering Alexander. Oh no... please be good cards...

Oh well done Porter! Another HBO hype job seen off, finally.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

115-113, 116-112, 116-112 all to Porter.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Tapia was finished after the second round. Should have been pulled out much earlier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Porter v Brook will be a good fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

my boy Porter...

AND THE NEW......:deal


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Devon lost? :lol:

Never thought he was that good but thought Porter had no chance. Always looked average so well done to him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Porter v Brook will be a good fight.


Wont be competitive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

"I wanna thank God and Al Haymon"


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> It was the laziesy stoppage I have ever seen!


look at Jones-Lebedev. Jones out on his feets Lebedev even Looks at Smoger then throws another Punch. Smoger just isnt a very good ref.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Couple of decent upsets so far. Didn't see Lara doing that to Trout, or Porter really battering Alexander. Oh no... please be good cards...
> 
> *Oh well done Porter! Another HBO hype job seen off, finally.*


There was nothing edifying about that fight, it was a display of pure PED capability. Porter's taken the dark side.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow what a ending to the year..devon loses, brook and khan on a different path!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

To be fair to Smoger, Tapia looked finished numerous times in the previous rounds and usually fought back, so it was tough on the referee to find an appropriate time for a stoppage. The last punch was the only one brutal enough to warrant stopping the fight because the other flurries Kirkland was throwing weren't really doing anything. After four rounds or whatever, his corner were looking at him and he clearly couldn't answer, so why they didn't pull him out then is beyond me.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm out enjoy the rest of the fights lads


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Shocked Quartz said:


> There was nothing edifying about that fight, it was a display of pure PED capability. Porter's taken the dark side.


????

I kind of thought he looked far bigger but the commentary reckoned he fought at 165lbs amateur.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> There was nothing edifying about that fight, it was a display of pure PED capability. Porter's taken the dark side.


That may be, but after Alexander basically being given wins for punching air and shouting, it's good to see his beaten without any debate.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Told ya guys he would win.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Bunce is struggling with these two dunces, blimey, feel sorry for him!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Told ya guys he would win.


you did and props. is this good for kell?


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> That may be, but after Alexander basically being given wins for punching air and shouting, it's good to see his beaten without any debate.


I don't watch anywhere near as much boxing as you guys let alone Alexander fights. Only watched him a few times, I don't hold the animosity against him that you do. I'm not surprised he's been given decisions due to the work rate issue though which he obviously excels at.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> you did and props. is this good for kell?


Not sure bro. Think Porter may be a tougher test.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Not sure bro. Think Porter may be a tougher test.


word! salute to mr mandela.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Mandela,

Fucks sake, this has been boring me off all week.


----------



## LandB (Jun 12, 2013)

love it how relaxed cubans look in the ring


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I still have to shake my head when I think that Willie Casey actually fought Rigondeaux. They've got to be 7 or 8 levels apart in talent:lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

My boy Malignaggi for this one. I'm on a roll tonight.

AND THE NEW.... :deal


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I still have to shake my head when I think that Willie Casey actually fought Rigondeaux. They've got to be 7 or 8 levels apart in talent:lol:


That was legalised murder.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Malignaggi or Judah?

In terms of looks, Malignaggi's world class, Judah, fringe world level?

That look Malignaggi gives to the camera sometimes is very charming.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Decy said:


> That was legalised murder.


I didn't enjoy seeing Poor old Willie get slapped around ill tell you that much:-(

IIRC he even tried to box on the outside with Rigo at the start of the fight, its the equivalent Bradley Skeete trying to fight on the inside with Roberto Duran:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

whats everybody watching>?


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

War paulie!!!


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> whats everybody watching>?


Judah-Malignaggi.

That's the real fight fan's fight.

With a gallon of booze and a brass on speed dial.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> Malignaggi or Judah?
> 
> In terms of looks, Malignaggi's world class, Judah, fringe world level?
> 
> That look Malignaggi gives to the camera sometimes is very charming.


Paulie's also showing a lot of leg here - HELLO!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rigo has unusually good balance for a man who keeps his legs so far apart, its not a stance that many fighters would be comfortable in.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Paulie's also showing a lot of leg here - HELLO!


The knockdown where his skirt went up made my room reverberate with an audible BOINNNGGG!!!!! sound.


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Judah's gone from a 4 round fighter to a 12 round fighter who does very little.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Nobody still around lads......NABF title on the line.

AND THE NEW......:deal


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im here and will watch the rigendoux fight..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> I still have to shake my head when I think that Willie Casey actually fought Rigondeaux. They've got to be 7 or 8 levels apart in talent:lol:


The opening odds for that...



> Sporting bet have some odds up for Casey vs Rigo.
> 
> Rigo - 1/2
> Casey - 13/8
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Malignaggi was chatting some proper shit about that knockdown, what the fuck was he talking about? Froch esque.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Wallet said:


> The opening odds for that...
> 
> :lol:


Joke odds, hope everyone here got rich off the bookies stupidity though


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

No Scott QUIGG in sky's top 10 at super middleweight!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Well it's been a long night. Props to whoever did the full 12 hours. Showtime card was pretty meh and the only good HBO fight was Kirkland's apparently. 

Night lads.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

just recapped on the matty mack fight. Not impressed. Difficult opponent for sure.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Eh Lee Froch


:deal


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Joke odds, hope everyone here got rich off the bookies stupidity though


Yep, although not rich enough.

Only put 100 on rigo by stoppage


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> I was the only person to pick Ormond in the prediction league...:yep


Good call mate.

I pussyed out of picking porter and Lara.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Based on talent and ability, Judah should beat Paulie tonight. But he's such a headcase that he probably won't. I can see Paulie pulling out a close decision.
> Alexander will win a boring, grabby maul over Porter
> Lara is a little one-dimensional and took a beating from Angulo, showing none of the evasive ability he's known for. Trout points I think - Austin is a very well-rounded fighter.
> 
> ...


3 for 5. Never saw Porter doing that, but so glad he did.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> The opening odds for that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Well it's been a long night. Props to whoever did the full 12 hours. Showtime card was pretty meh and the only good HBO fight was Kirkland's apparently.
> 
> Night lads.


That Kirkland fight was savage. Easily the most entertaining fight of the night.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> @*BoltonTerrier* made it then


:lol: You bastard!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> :lol: You bastard!!


How was it?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wallet said:


> How was it?


Up and down mate. Great weekend with a good pal but the travel was a fucking nightmare meaning we missed our tickets for VFB v Hannover 96. Then there was a big scrap at the fight with a load of pissed up Barker hooligans(see my rant thread for more details..). Great place, great arena, decent atmosphere and a shedload of ale. Id definitely go out to Germany again for a big fight..


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> :lol: You bastard!!


:lol:

Sorry mate my jealousy at you being at the fight got the better of me.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Without the point deduction, Bika would have had that. Thank fuck Dirrell didn't win it.


Just going through this to get some opinions of the Direll Bika fight. Couldn't agree more with yours!! I can't stand the Dirrell family - self entitled wankers.


----------

